# My Monte!!!



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: Here we go again!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

is there snow in your driveway 365 days a year?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

tight, wut year


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 20 2003, 11:22 PM
> *is there snow in your driveway 365 days a year?*


 No!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Nov 20 2003, 11:23 PM
> *tight, wut year*


 83, these are old pics!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

any 3 wheel pics?? nice monte


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 09:36 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: motherfucker was clean when it was stock.. one of the cleanest street montes ive seen both juiced and especially stock :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What it looks like now!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCityRoller_@Nov 20 2003, 11:40 PM
> *:biggrin: motherfucker was clean when it was stock.. one of the cleanest street montes ive seen both juiced and especially stock :thumbsup:*


 Thanks!!  I have posted it up many times before, but somebody was wanting pics!!


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 20 2003, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 20 2003, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCityRoller_@Nov 20 2003, 11:40 PM
> *:biggrin:  motherfucker was clean when it was stock.. one of the cleanest street montes ive seen both juiced and especially stock :thumbsup:*


Thanks!!  I have posted it up many times before, but somebody was wanting pics!!  [/b][/quote]
i know i got a couple pics of it saved in a cd somewhere.. clean ass monte u got there cant wait to see it after u 'remodel'


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCityRoller+Nov 20 2003, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCityRoller @ Nov 20 2003, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i got a couple pics of it saved in a cd somewhere.. clean ass monte u got there cant wait to see it after u 'remodel' [/b][/quote]
Me either it will be a long process I know that!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

that monte is bad ass... when you gonna bring it back out to hurt peoples feelings timmaaayy?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 20 2003, 11:48 PM
> *that monte is bad ass... when you gonna bring it back out to hurt peoples feelings timmaaayy?*


 Hopefully in about 1 to 2 years!! It willl be a long project, but well worth it!! I appreciate the props man!! What about yours?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 20 2003, 10:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 20 2003, 10:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@Nov 20 2003, 11:48 PM
> *that monte is bad ass... when you gonna bring it back out to hurt peoples feelings timmaaayy?*


Hopefully in about 1 to 2 years!! It willl be a long project, but well worth it!! I appreciate the props man!! What about yours?[/b][/quote]
me?? im gonna be a lil punk and cut corners so i can bring it out this summer

after taking this past summer off id rather saw through my own leg with a plastic spoon than go another season without cruizing


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 21 2003, 12:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 21 2003, 12:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me?? im gonna be a lil punk and cut corners so i can bring it out this summer

after taking this past summer off id rather saw through my own leg with a plastic spoon than go another season without cruizing[/b][/quote]
I will probably feel the same way next summer, but fuck it I want it to be perfect!! I am very anal when it comes to doing work to my car!! There are no corners to cut it is a circle until it is done!! :biggrin:  But I feel you!


----------



## emoralsofda916 (Feb 9, 2002)

I don't usually feel those years but that's nice.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emoralsofda916_@Nov 21 2003, 12:51 AM
> *I don't usually feel those years but that's nice.*


 :biggrin:  Thank You!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

if it was that clean before..... we can all imagine what its gonna look like after


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Tim you leaving that same front end on it?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 20 2003, 10:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 20 2003, 10:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will probably feel the same way next summer, but fuck it I want it to be perfect!! I am very anal when it comes to doing work to my car!! There are no corners to cut it is a circle until it is done!! :biggrin:  But I feel you! [/b][/quote]
haha yeah man i know what your sayin.. i cant wait to see your ride finished though its gonna be sick im sure.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Nov 21 2003, 07:18 AM
> *Tim you leaving that same front end on it?*


 Of course I am!! Old School baby!!  The only thing I am taking off of the car is air and heat!! :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 21 2003, 01:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 21 2003, 01:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--outkastbd82_@Nov 21 2003, 07:18 AM
> *Tim you leaving that same front end on it?*


Of course I am!! Old School baby!!  The only thing I am taking off of the car is air and heat!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 08:33 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good tim  .. oh I got those battery racks done thanks to you.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 21 2003, 05:16 PM
> *looks good tim  .. oh I got those battery racks done thanks to you.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thanks and glad to see you got them done!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Nov 21 2003, 04:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Nov 21 2003, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 08:33 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

hey tim, i got the linc back together tonight. since you have your own yopic i'll post em here! :biggrin: 

i told you all i had a tribute to all my L.I.L. homies :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Nov 21 2003, 07:47 PM
> *wow, another juiced g-body
> 
> whats next for you, a juiced 64 impala? :uh:*


 What??? I have had this car for 5 years!! And I don't like 64 Impalas that much so get out of my topic!


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

here is another, you'll have to check my post for the rest! :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 09:36 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pics, hurry up and get this Monte back together.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Nov 21 2003, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Nov 21 2003, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 09:36 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics, hurry up and get this Monte back together.[/b][/quote]
Thanks Rob!! I wish I could!! It is going to take a lot of time and money to do this one up!! Then maybe you all might end up with a Majestics chapter in Louisville!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

stankin85 looking nice bro....Tim what are your plans for the monte?color,rims,setup....etc


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Nov 21 2003, 09:53 PM
> *stankin85 looking nice bro....Tim what are your plans for the monte?color,rims,setup....etc*


 My rims are already colored!!! They are all chrome with dark brown spokes!  
Plans:
Shave firewall
Wrap frame
Paint frame
Chrome all suspension & Engine(&other things)
Paint car
Do hydraulic setup (-Pumps  and 12 batteries!) :biggrin: 
The interior, chrome moldings and front clip will remain og! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

can't wait to see it when it's done homie , i know its gonna be tight


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Nov 21 2003, 10:01 PM
> *can't wait to see it when it's done homie , i know its gonna be tight *


 Me either man and thanks!!  When is the Regal going to come out?! :0


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 21 2003, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 21 2003, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Nov 21 2003, 10:01 PM
> *can't wait to see it when it's done homie , i know its gonna be tight  *


Me either man and thanks!!  When is the Regal going to come out?! :0[/b][/quote]
hopefully this summer man .  just taking our time .


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Nov 21 2003, 10:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Nov 21 2003, 10:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully this summer man .  just taking our time .[/b][/quote]
Good!! I hope to get to see it!!  Mine will take some time too, but it will be done right! :biggrin: I just hope I can get it all back together!!! :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Post a pic of one of the rims upclose :cheesy: , do u get them from homeboyz? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 21 2003, 10:30 PM
> *Post a pic of one of the rims upclose :cheesy: , do u get them from homeboyz? :biggrin: *


 ok!! :biggrin: 

I got them from Pedro before he disappeared!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thats all of them Stunna!! :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2003, 07:52 PM
> *got them from Pedro*


 Glad you got them with all the stories that involves him :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Nov 21 2003, 10:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Nov 21 2003, 10:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 21 2003, 07:52 PM
> *got them from Pedro*


Glad you got them with all the stories that involves him :roflmao: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
No shit!! :biggrin: About a month after I got them people started having problems!! I sent him my money and had the wheels in a week!! :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 21 2003, 05:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 21 2003, 05:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dylante63_@Nov 21 2003, 05:16 PM
> *looks good tim  .. oh I got those battery racks done thanks to you.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Thanks and glad to see you got them done!! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
I will try to send you a picture, they came out nice, now gotta put them in the car :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

oh I got my wheels from pedro also, he did great by me...just glad I didnt get a chance to recomend him :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Nov 21 2003, 11:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dylante63 @ Nov 21 2003, 11:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to send you a picture, they came out nice, now gotta put them in the car :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Cool man I am glad!! Send them to my pm or I can pm you my work email!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

oh I got my wheels from pedro also, he did great by me...just glad I didnt get a chance to recomend him :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: Double post!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More pics!! I did a lot of moving around parts and got a little more taken apart!! Enjoy!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 


My Monte spare parts and all of this is always for sale!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Nov 22 2003, 12:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Nov 22 2003, 12:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 08:33 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  [/b][/quote]
That pic used to be my desktop. I love the way that looks. Also, Good Job so far man! Can't wait to see more progress! Damn you took that car apart with a quickness!


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

hey timdog, do you have any extra fan shrouds for a Monte w/a V8??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No man not at the moment!! I have the one I took off of mine, but I am not for sure if I am going to use it or not!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I might be making one though!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2003, 07:48 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did a lot more work today hopefully I can get pics up by Thursday or Friday!!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Nov 25 2003, 02:03 PM
> *Looking good!!! :thumbsup:*


 Thanks homie!


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Tim... The re-build is looking mighty fine! :thumbsup:

I am going to need some of those Regal spare parts... I will be getting back with you next week though. I have a parts car to go through first. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire_@Nov 25 2003, 03:35 PM
> *Hey Tim... The re-build is looking mighty fine! :thumbsup:
> 
> I am going to need some of those Regal spare parts... I will be getting back with you next week though. I have a parts car to go through first. :biggrin:*


 I have got some Regal stuff not much though! Most of my stuff is for Montes!


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 25 2003, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 25 2003, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--On Fire_@Nov 25 2003, 03:35 PM
> *Hey Tim...  The re-build is looking mighty fine!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I am going to need some of those Regal spare parts...  I will be getting back with you next week though.  I have a parts car to go through first.   :biggrin:*


I have got some Regal stuff not much though! Most of my stuff is for Montes! [/b][/quote]
Damn it! I meant Monte! :biggrin: I have a 85 MC project... WTF am I thinking? :dunno: 

Geez I must get nervous when I post in your topics... LMAO I had a misspelling last time too! :roflmao:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

This is what I what I picked up from *capriceman75*...











and then my neighbor has a parts car... but like I said, I will get at you next week! 

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thats cool I have plenty of parts!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am still at work so hopefully I can get up early enough to take some pics!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Found some pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Gawdamn That's a huge fuccin 3 to be riddin! Looks fun though!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 28 2003, 03:08 AM
> *Gawdamn That's a huge fuccin 3 to be riddin! Looks fun though!*


 It was lots of fuN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I got a new toy today!!!1 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I may post pics tomm.!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

nice pics...paint it a nice candy color!!!!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2003, 11:41 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 what size cylinders you runnin in the back with that???


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 28 2003, 10:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 28 2003, 10:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 26 2003, 11:41 AM
> *:biggrin:*


what size cylinders you runnin in the back with that???[/b][/quote]
12's with nothing extended!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 28 2003, 09:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 28 2003, 09:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12's with nothing extended! [/b][/quote]
dont lie to the public


what rear coil springs?? you musta had a full rear stack of 5 tons back there to get that high of lift!


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 28 2003, 10:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 28 2003, 10:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont lie to the public


what rear coil springs?? you musta had a full rear stack of 5 tons back there to get that high of lift![/b][/quote]
not really homie 81-88 montes always lock up the highest out of g-body :biggrin: just my 2 cents


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 29 2003, 12:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 29 2003, 12:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont lie to the public


what rear coil springs?? you musta had a full rear stack of 5 tons back there to get that high of lift![/b][/quote]
I swear!! :biggrin: I only had 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton springs!



Here are more pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u get that frame done yet Tim? post pics! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 29 2003, 07:35 PM
> *u get that frame done yet Tim? post pics! :biggrin: *


 Haven't started yet!! :biggrin: I am just doing the stuff that doesn't cost money right now!! :biggrin: But that should be happening real soon!! :biggrin: 




This is the corner where my new toy will sit!! They are delivering tomm. hopefully!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

awww shit, new air compressor


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 30 2003, 03:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 30 2003, 03:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Nov 29 2003, 07:35 PM
> *u get that frame done yet Tim? post pics!  :biggrin:  *


Haven't started yet!! :biggrin: I am just doing the stuff that doesn't cost money right now!! :biggrin: But that should be happening real soon!! :biggrin: 




This is the corner where my new toy will sit!! They are delivering tomm. hopefully!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Uh Oh! Yet another way to make the girl mad cause you're always in the garage! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 29 2003, 05:50 PM
> *awww shit, new air compressor *


 Good guess Paul!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Yep it is a big mack daddy too!! :biggrin: Time to learn how to paint!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdogs_lil_bro+Nov 29 2003, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdogs_lil_bro @ Nov 29 2003, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Nov 29 2003, 05:50 PM
> *awww shit, new air compressor  *


Good guess Paul!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Yep it is a big mack daddy too!! :biggrin: Time to learn how to paint!! [/b][/quote]
Whoops didn't realize I posted under my brothers name!! :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

AWWWW SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!
Looking good Tim :biggrin: 
looks like you been puttin in some work


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 30 2003, 02:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 30 2003, 02:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops didn't realize I posted under my brothers name!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
sounds good, i might get up the balls this winter to try and paint also, always wanted to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForPlay_@Nov 30 2003, 02:53 PM
> *AWWWW SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!
> Looking good Tim :biggrin:
> looks like you been puttin in some work *


 Thanks man!! I have been putting in a little!! :biggrin:  My Compressor barely fits in the corner!!


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

HAVE U BEEN HITTING SWITCHES AND 3WHEELIN WITHOUT ANY REINFORCMENTS????


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

damn thats torn down.......looks like my cutlass...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Dec 1 2003, 09:51 PM
> *HAVE U BEEN HITTING SWITCHES AND 3WHEELIN WITHOUT ANY REINFORCMENTS????*


 UMMMMMM......NO!! Why??? I had humps and suspension done!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like a good start... Scary Pictures though! There is a long road ahead... :0 Hey Tim we have came a long way from neon's and flexstone paint


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You ain't lying it is scary!!! :biggrin: It is all good though!!  We have came a long way from fleckstone and neons!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Don't forget pull out stereos!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 2 2003, 01:48 PM
> *You ain't lying it is scary!!! :biggrin: It is all good though!!  We have came a long way from fleckstone and neons!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Don't forget pull out stereos!! *


 pull out stereos? HAHAHA yall are old 

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Dec 2 2003, 01:48 PM
> *You ain't lying it is scary!!! :biggrin:   It is all good though!!     We have came a long way from fleckstone and neons!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Don't forget pull out stereos!! *


pull out stereos? HAHAHA yall are old 

:cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I feel old I will be 26 on the 15th!! :0 I had one pull out stereo, but detachable face stereos were expensive as hell at the time and I ended up getting one for Christmas!! :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Dec 2 2003, 01:48 PM
> *You ain't lying it is scary!!! :biggrin:   It is all good though!!     We have came a long way from fleckstone and neons!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Don't forget pull out stereos!! *


pull out stereos? HAHAHA yall are old 

:cheesy:[/b][/quote]
watch it now i am only 5 months behind on age there
hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForPlay+Dec 2 2003, 02:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ForPlay @ Dec 2 2003, 02:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch it now i am only 5 months behind on age there
hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
OLD ASS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats alright because Steve is older than both of us!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hey tim you know anything about this big ass heater thats 
in my garage ?... ..... i cant fix it :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForPlay_@Dec 2 2003, 02:23 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> hey tim you know anything about this big ass heater thats
> in my garage ?... ..... i cant fix it :dunno:*


 I might!! :biggrin: I would have to look at it!


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

cool...... i thought it just needed to be plugged up somehow 
but thats not it .......... i have no clue.............lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForPlay_@Dec 2 2003, 02:27 PM
> *cool...... i thought it just needed to be plugged up somehow
> but thats not it .......... i have no clue.............lol*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

what up timmmmmmaayyy!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 30 2003, 12:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 30 2003, 12:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops didn't realize I posted under my brothers name!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
damn for a minute there i was really confused...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 3 2003, 03:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 3 2003, 03:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn for a minute there i was really confused...[/b][/quote]
I am good at confusing people sometimes!! I used my little brothers computer when I was over there the other day!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 3 2003, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 3 2003, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am good at confusing people sometimes!! I used my little brothers computer when I was over there the other day!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah man... i had no clue who that was... :ugh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 3 2003, 04:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 3 2003, 04:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man... i had no clue who that was... :ugh:[/b][/quote]
It was a trick!! :biggrin: I am at a stopping point for now on the ride until I pull my motor and start on the frame!! :biggrin: Shouldn't be too long just need money!! And need some people to come through on business deals!! :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 4 2003, 01:24 PM
> *:uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: *


 what happened to the convertible donor car frame?????? :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

He still has it!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Dec 4 2003, 04:07 PM
> *He still has it!*


 Yes I do along with 2 others with a total of 4!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 4 2003, 02:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 4 2003, 02:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW8TE_@Dec 4 2003, 04:07 PM
> *He still has it!*


Yes I do along with 2 others with a total of 4!!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thats why you da KING round here!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 4 2003, 05:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 4 2003, 05:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why you da KING round here![/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I do my best!! :biggrin:  Soon I will only have 2 frames and part of another for experimenting!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

PROJECT IS LOOKING GOOD MAN, HEY YOU DON'T HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY SUSPENSION PARTS THAT WOULD FIT A REAGL THAT YOU WANT TO GET RID OF?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Dec 4 2003, 05:48 PM
> *PROJECT IS LOOKING GOOD MAN, HEY YOU DON'T HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY SUSPENSION PARTS THAT WOULD FIT A REAGL THAT YOU WANT TO GET RID OF?*


 I got all kinds of stuff, what do you need?!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

For some reson that makes me think of my car lol!!!! it is looking good man cant waite to see it done. I hope yours and mine are done next summer so we can see each others cars and meet each other mabe at souther show down or something 

AND YOU BETTER BE SENDING ME SOME TOP SECRET PICS ALSO lol!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 5 2003, 08:49 PM
> *:biggrin: *


 hey can upper a-arms off a 77 monte fit onto a g-body?? i know the 77 arms are longer than stock g-body ones... :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 5 2003, 10:54 PM
> *For some reson that makes me think of my car lol!!!! it is looking good man cant waite to see it done. I hope yours and mine are done next summer so we can see each others cars and meet each other mabe at souther show down or something
> 
> AND YOU BETTER BE SENDING ME SOME TOP SECRET PICS ALSO lol!!!!! :biggrin:*


 LOL!! I wish it could be done next year! I am getting married next year and it is on Showdown day!!  I might come out before the wedding!! :biggrin: It will probably be summer 2005!  

And I am not sure about the A-body a-arms fitting a G-body!! I haven't really paid that much attettion to them! Got a pic?! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

well i hope every thing comes togather right and yeah i understand the not knowing when its going to come out thing becuase by the end middle of the project the stuff you were not going to do in the begining is now something you are about to do lol 



Last edited by 82onJUICE at Dec 6 2003, 11:22 AM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 6 2003, 11:22 AM
> *well i hope every thing comes togather right and yeah i understand the not knowing when its going to come out thing becuase by the end middle of the project the stuff you were not going to do in the begining is now something you are about to do lol*


 I hope it is all good too.!! I wish you the best of luck getting yours done also!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah man do you know if you are doing duble or singal ??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 11 2003, 09:55 PM
> *yeah man do you know if you are doing duble or singal ??*


 Single hopefully in the 50's maybe high 40's! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

you going with a v6 or v8?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 11 2003, 10:09 PM
> *you going with a v6 or v8?*


 305!  Time to do some engineering!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah i put a 350 in mine :biggrin: with the a/c and heat still in it i want to do singal but at the same time i dont want to be buying motors every time i hop it and haveing to take the pump out all the time and doing shit like that but if you do duble you have to be in the 60's or you get your ass handed to you :angry: you cant win ether way :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 11 2003, 10:15 PM
> *yeah i put a 350 in mine :biggrin: with the a/c and heat still in it i want to do singal but at the same time i dont want to be buying motors every time i hop it and haveing to take the pump out all the time and doing shit like that but if you do duble you have to be in the 60's or you get your ass handed to you :angry: you cant win ether way :angry:*


 Yeah you are right!! Single gets a lot of respect though!!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah i dont know what i am going to do i like the thought of my car being a singal but then i think of all the shit i have to go through and i dont know if it worth it but i guess we will see well you could do duble and then if some one with a singal wants to hop just unhook one lol it is always a thought :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 11 2003, 10:59 PM
> *yeah i dont know what i am going to do i like the thought of my car being a singal but then i think of all the shit i have to go through and i dont know if it worth it but i guess we will see well you could do duble and then if some one with a singal wants to hop just unhook one lol it is always a thought :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 And it will stay a thought!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

haha that would be grate a guy talking shit being a singal and wanting to hop you and you just reach back flip a valve and know you are singal lol it would be grater  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah it would be different!! Shit For all I know I could only hit like 20 or 30" when it gets done, but it won't hit the streets till it is planting the bumper!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: Yep still here!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

ok tim did not wanting me telling every one but he has just made a change and now the car is getting painted yellow with pink pinstripping and the new 29's are going on yes he is lifting it to say but not for juice :0 :0  :0 sorry tim i had to tell them


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 18 2003, 11:38 PM
> *ok tim did not wanting me telling every one but he has just made a change and now the car is getting painted yellow with pink pinstripping and the new 29's are going on yes he is lifting it to say but not for juice :0 :0 :0 sorry tim i had to tell them*


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Dammit Wayne you ruined my suprise!!!  I guess everybody knows the real me now!!






















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    

You like that!!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

sorry man didnt mean to let the secret out lol ok now go work on it  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 20 2003, 03:19 PM
> *sorry man didnt mean to let the secret out lol ok now go work on it  :biggrin:*


 What an asshole! I wish I could work on it!! It is cold and I have been busy as hell!!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 22 2003, 03:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 22 2003, 03:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Dec 20 2003, 03:19 PM
> *sorry man didnt mean to let the secret out lol ok now go work on it    :biggrin:*


What an asshole! I wish I could work on it!! It is cold and I have been busy as hell!! [/b][/quote]
The cold does suck :angry: Makes me lose motivation. 


Good thing welding makes you warm :cheesy:  :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0+Dec 22 2003, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joe5pt0 @ Dec 22 2003, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cold does suck :angry: Makes me lose motivation. 


Good thing welding makes you warm :cheesy:  :0[/b][/quote]
Yeah welding does make you warm I just gotta pull my engine and get this other frame in the garage so I can start welding!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S BUBBA?


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i dont know were that asshole went when ever some one finds him tell him i am going to kick his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 22 2003, 06:16 PM
> *i dont know were that asshole went when ever some one finds him tell him i am going to kick his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Isn't that what your buddy at Street Rider said?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS I JUST WANT TO HAVE A CLEAN SINGLE IN THE 40'S AND IM COOL.ME IM LIKE BIG RAT IN L.A. I MIGHT NOT OUT HOPE YOU BUT MY SHIT AINT NO PUNK EITHER.CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CAR TIMDOG I KNOW IT GONNA BE NASTY


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 22 2003, 08:23 PM
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS I JUST WANT TO HAVE A CLEAN SINGLE IN THE 40'S AND IM COOL.ME IM LIKE BIG RAT IN L.A. I MIGHT NOT OUT HOPE YOU BUT MY SHIT AINT NO PUNK EITHER.CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CAR TIMDOG I KNOW IT GONNA BE NASTY*


 Good quote you got there and thanks homie!! It will be a while, but I hope it will be the way I want it and hitting good numbers!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

HAHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 11:28 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 how much for your girl i could work with that :biggrin: just kidding are you selling it how much


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped+Dec 26 2003, 08:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (78&64dropped @ Dec 26 2003, 08:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Nov 20 2003, 11:28 PM
> *:biggrin:*


how much for your girl i could work with that :biggrin: just kidding are you selling it how much[/b][/quote]
Shit my girl cost me too much money too get rid of her now!! Same with the car!! :biggrin:  I could never sell this car it has too much sentimental value!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

any new pics yet


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 26 2003, 08:37 PM
> *any new pics yet*


 I been busy with work and X-mas so hopefully next weekend I can start back on the ride! But those will all be just engine pics mostly! Thanks for asking homie!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

thats cool ill be lookin out for it


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 26 2003, 08:44 PM
> *thats cool ill be lookin out for it*


  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally some more updates!!! :biggrin: Not much but got some done today while it was nice out!! This is my old frame with motor & trans stripped off!! And some momster truck tires on the rear!haha! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 

Motor ready to be stripped down and cleaned!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: both frames the donor and the old one!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Donor frame again!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Another frame out back!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

SMB Fab-Lab!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whoops! double post! 



Last edited by timdog57 at Dec 28 2003, 03:36 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

another! :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

yo tim what kinda compressor is that


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Dec 28 2003, 03:43 PM
> *yo tim what kinda compressor is that*


 Cambell Hausfield Multicycle!! It is a great compressor and can be used for everything(as far as air tools go)!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

OK guys i am sorry but me and tim were talking he has dicided to totaly junk the monte and is going to buy a vw bug paint it pink and put some 26's on it sorry to make every one mad but i thought every one should know so they would stop waiting for the monte to come out swingin


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

He told me he was going to paint that VW green not Pink! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



DICKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Timmy,, I found a website that supplies all NEW parts for the truck!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Dec 29 2003, 11:18 AM
> *Timmy,, I found a website that supplies all NEW parts for the truck!*


 YEAHHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: It's on!! :biggrin:  I drew up some different suspension ideas!!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

SEND THEM TO ME... I myself am working on some idea's!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Dec 29 2003, 01:47 PM
> *SEND THEM TO ME... I myself am working on some idea's!*


 i WILL PUT THEM ON PAINT AND SEND THEM TO YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

so you got any thing done??

i have not done any thing to mine in like 3 weeks :angry:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 29 2003, 04:44 PM
> *  so you got any thing done??
> 
> i have not done any thing to mine in like 3 weeks :angry:*


 any work on the other one yet?????????


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

nope been working and tryin to work out some problems between me and my ex so the other one is totaly on hold :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 29 2003, 05:44 PM
> *  so you got any thing done??
> 
> i have not done any thing to mine in like 3 weeks :angry:*


 What you see is what you get............Ok I will show another top secret pic or two!!!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

a guy locally bought all the cutty parts except the euro stuff for $150.....the rims and tires finally sold locally too this weekend for $400....still looking for a car...if i dont find a g-body in 2 weeks... im just gonna buy a 95-96 caprice or 95-96 fleetwood when i start my new job... :uh:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

awesome bugs!!!!!LOL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Dec 29 2003, 05:56 PM
> *awesome bugs!!!!!LOL*


 SHHHHHHH!!! Don't tell anyone!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

lol didt i tell every one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was not lieing lol 


yeah that is good you got every thing sold i was going to give the car to my girl if we got back togather but it dont look like it is happning so i just put it totaly on hold i already have the paint ect... for it but i am going to hold of for a while


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Dec 29 2003, 06:01 PM
> *lol didt i tell every one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was not lieing lol
> 
> *


 Yes you told everyone! I now my secret is out and in my avatar!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok got a little more done today since it was pretty warm out!!! Frame and suspension ready to go to the blasters!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 

I am glad I am finally getting somewhere!!!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

hhhmmmm....could just be me....but that frame looks a little big to be going under that bug!!!! :0


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

damm those are some filthy parts! keep workin tim! btw .. I am offically done with the welding on my frame.. next is prep and paint :biggrin:


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

nice work tim 
i see you and me are the same,
we both like things done right the first time,
keep up the good work 
put up some more pics homie


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jan 3 2004, 06:12 PM
> *damm those are some filthy parts! keep workin tim! btw .. I am offically done with the welding on my frame.. next is prep and paint :biggrin:*


 Thanks to everybody for the comments! I am going to try and do it right!! :biggrin: Send me some more pics Ryan!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yep !! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

looking bad keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jan 5 2004, 11:28 PM
> *looking bad keep it up :biggrin:*


 Thanks homie!!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt  for someone!!


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

damn tim, are you gonna have it done by summer......



























of 2013 :biggrin:

j/k looks good, hope your done by showdown, i want to see it in person.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

hahahaha!! Good joke!! But you are probabaly right!! Yoou can see it at Showdown if you swing by my crib and look at it on the dolly!! hahaha!! :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 8 2004, 01:49 AM
> *hahahaha!! Good joke!! But you are probabaly right!! Yoou can see it at Showdown if you swing by my crib and look at it on the dolly!! hahaha!! :biggrin: *


 so i take it your not gonna roll during showdown? oh well, i might let you hit a switch or 2 in the linc! lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 8 2004, 02:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 8 2004, 02:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Jan 8 2004, 01:49 AM
> *hahahaha!!  Good joke!!  But you are probabaly right!!  Yoou can see it at Showdown if you swing by my crib and look at it on the dolly!!  hahaha!! :biggrin:  *


so i take it your not gonna roll during showdown? oh well, i might let you hit a switch or 2 in the linc! lol lol :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Actually I am going to try and come to the show for a couple hours! I am getting married at 6:00 pm that night!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

TTT for someone!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1phatneon (Jan 26, 2003)

hey tim just wanted to tell you that the car looks great cant wait to see it done.congrats on gettin married also


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1phatneon_@Jan 9 2004, 10:25 PM
> *hey tim just wanted to tell you that the car looks great cant wait to see it done.congrats on gettin married also*


 Thanks man!! I haven't got married yet, but I will be the day of showdown this year!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't want to loose my topic!!  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 
\Old pics not of my car!!, but what the hell
:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Clean car homie, for reals. And like the other homie said, it was clean as fuk when it was stock too. Much props and luck on gettin it done.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice more pics


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 3 2004, 07:30 PM
> *nice more pics*


 Not my Monte! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 

Some old pics from when I did the first set up in the Monte! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Trunk before the install!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

bridge!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Cutting the spare wheel out!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

a little progress during first install! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Front!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: few more pics!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The donor car frame for my Monte!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: I always wanted a covertible!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Dammit!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Jacked up ready to go!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: Pulling the body! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

finished product! I know these are old pics, but hey they were part of the process so! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 8 2004, 05:21 PM
> *finished product! I know these are old pics, but hey they were part of the process so! :biggrin:*


 hey, we got one of those in the garage  

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Feb 8 2004, 07:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Feb 8 2004, 07:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Feb 8 2004, 05:21 PM
> *finished product!  I know these are old pics, but hey they were part of the process so! :biggrin:*


hey, we got one of those in the garage  

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: 
Hope to see some pics of progress!! Tomm. I will have 2 sitting in my garage blasted and ready for wrapping!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Feb 10 2004, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Feb 10 2004, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 
Hope to see some pics of progress!! Tomm. I will have 2 sitting in my garage blasted and ready for wrapping!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
we`re about to start cleaning it up and taking the suspension off next weekend, its going to be a slow process because we only got time to work on it on sundays

ill post pics as often as i can, i cant give all the secrets away though :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Feb 10 2004, 02:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Feb 10 2004, 02:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we`re about to start cleaning it up and taking the suspension off next weekend, its going to be a slow process because we only got time to work on it on sundays

ill post pics as often as i can, i cant give all the secrets away though :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I know what you are saying there!! I will post plenty of pics of My homies frame while I am doing it, but may have to photoshop mine out of the pic till I get it [email protected]!! :biggrin:


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

nice monte man looks good !


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

The pics look familiar! 






Well they will soon :twak: Too much other work in my way


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Feb 10 2004, 07:08 PM
> *The pics look familiar!
> 
> 
> ...


 I have way too much other work in the way! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: 

Don't want to loose my post!! :biggrin: 

Here is a pic of my frame ready to be wrapped along with my suspension!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE GETTING SOMETHING DONE BETTER THAN WHAT I AM DOING AT THE MOMENT :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 06:20 PM
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE GETTING SOMETHING DONE BETTER THAN WHAT I AM DOING AT THE MOMENT :angry:*


 Not really busy working on other peoples cars!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

tight dood, in one of those pics the car looks like a vert?? i only looked at this page so don't hate me if i'm extremely wrong or right??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 17 2004, 07:00 PM
> *tight dood, in one of those pics the car looks like a vert?? i only looked at this page so don't hate me if i'm extremely wrong or right??*


 Yeah that was the frame donor car!! We always wanted to see we cut the top off something so we did!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME TO DO ANY THING


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 11:45 PM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME TO DO ANY THING*


 Been there done that. Wait till you get married and have a kid, then tell me how much spare time you have!


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Feb 18 2004, 06:45 AM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME TO DO ANY THING*


 Sounds exactly like me. I spend almost all my time off work with my girl. 
But I need to get up off my ass, and start busting ass on my monte....


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

:uh: you need to get to work lazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Feb 18 2004, 12:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Feb 18 2004, 12:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Feb 18 2004, 06:45 AM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME  TO DO ANY THING*


Sounds exactly like me. I spend almost all my time off work with my girl. 
But I need to get up off my ass, and start busting ass on my monte....[/b][/quote]
Yes you do because the frame wqill be ready before you know it!! :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok since I am not able to weld for a couple days I wnet ahead andstarted some engine tear down on the Monte's motor!! :biggrin: Can't waste the beautiful day!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn it is dirty!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I had to blast an engine before. Sitting there for hours blastin and it seamed that nothing was coming off.. My dumbass forgot, only thing that cuts oil is soap. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

is it done yet? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 28 2004, 08:16 PM
> *I had to blast an engine before. Sitting there for hours blastin and it seamed that nothing was coming off.. My dumbass forgot, only thing that cuts oil is soap. :0 :biggrin:*


 or more oil


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

timmy, take that motor, put it in a crate, and mail it to me NOW :cheesy: 



Last edited by 77monte4pumps at Feb 28 2004, 07:23 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 28 2004, 09:22 PM
> *timmy, take that motor, put it in a crate, and mail it to me NOW :cheesy:*


 As soon as the cash flow comes in it may very well be coming your way!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Feb 29 2004, 02:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Feb 29 2004, 02:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@Feb 28 2004, 09:22 PM
> *timmy, take that motor, put it in a crate, and mail it to me NOW  :cheesy:*


As soon as the cash flow comes in it may very well be coming your way!! [/b][/quote]
hey, whenever you are ready, just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Feb 29 2004, 04:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Feb 29 2004, 04:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, whenever you are ready, just let me know :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 10:45 PM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME TO DO ANY THING*


 I know where your coming from. But fuck the wack shit...get to work on the car!!! You can always find another girl....hahaha {I hope she doesn't read this.} :cheesy: Gotta have priorities!!!  hahaha


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 1 2004, 01:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Mar 1 2004, 01:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 10:45 PM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME  TO DO ANY THING*


I know where your coming from. But fuck the wack shit...get to work on the car!!! You can always find another girl....hahaha {I hope she doesn't read this.} :cheesy: Gotta have priorities!!!  hahaha[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin: Damn Skippy!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 1 2004, 11:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Mar 1 2004, 11:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 10:45 PM
> *MAN I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM MY GIRL AND START BUSTING ASS ON MY CAR AND IT MIGHT BE OUT THIS YEAR BUT HOW IT IS LOOKING RIGHT NOW BETWEEN DOING STUFF WITH HER AND WORKING I DONT HAVE ANY TIME  TO DO ANY THING*


I know where your coming from. But fuck the wack shit...get to work on the car!!! You can always find another girl....hahaha {I hope she doesn't read this.} :cheesy: Gotta have priorities!!!  hahaha[/b][/quote]
hey now, maybe for some of us who arent such "big pimps" we should spend a little time with out women cause its not like we all are "big pimpin" or anything...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Mar 1 2004, 08:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Mar 1 2004, 08:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey now, maybe for some of us who arent such "big pimps" we should spend a little time with out women cause its not like we all are "big pimpin" or anything...[/b][/quote]
hahahaa. 


Oops.....she read it!!!!! :0 :0 :0 


Signing off,

"Pretty Wheels" :cheesy:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ttt for Timothy Canine


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 12 2004, 05:54 PM
> *ttt for Timothy Canine*


 Thanks BUD :biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

more pics :angry:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

geez i thought matt's topic was slow


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Well When I have done twice as much but on somebody elses car!!  Thats ok I have another topic to show I have been doing something. This topic was put back to the top for a reason. Which starts next week! :0


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 12 2004, 06:31 PM
> *Well When I have done twice as much but on somebody elses car!!  Thats ok I have another topic to show I have been doing something. This topic was put back to the top for a reason. Which starts next week! :0*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 12 2004, 06:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LD0GG @ Apr 12 2004, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Apr 12 2004, 06:31 PM
> *Well When I have done twice as much but on somebody elses car!!    Thats ok I have another topic to show I have been doing something.  This topic was put back to the top for a reason.  Which starts next week! :0*


:0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
This shit is getting old seeing it sitting there all dusty and nothing getting done! :angry:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz...


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz... *


 ya, the guys who build them in their parents' garages :0


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Apr 12 2004, 06:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Apr 12 2004, 06:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LD0GG_@Apr 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz...  *


ya, the guys who build them in their parents' garages :0[/b][/quote]
sorry i'm 21 not 47 like your buckeye card ass... shouldn't u be out ? ull miss the early bird special... 



Last edited by LD0GG at Apr 12 2004, 06:54 PM


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Apr 12 2004, 04:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Apr 12 2004, 04:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LD0GG_@Apr 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz...  *


ya, the guys who build them in their parents' garages :0[/b][/quote]
ant nothing wrong with that


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 12 2004, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LD0GG @ Apr 12 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i'm 21 not 47 like your buckeye card ass... shouldn't u be out ? ull miss the early bird special...[/b][/quote]
lol


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+Apr 12 2004, 06:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HiLow @ Apr 12 2004, 06:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ant nothing wrong with that [/b][/quote]
dan's just jealous that he had to wait all this time since he got his 64 brand new back on his 16 birthday and had to wait all these years to compete with me.. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 12 2004, 04:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LD0GG @ Apr 12 2004, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dan's just jealous that he had to wait all this time since he got his 64 brand new back on his 16 birthday and had to wait all these years to compete with me.. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ha


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 12 2004, 06:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LD0GG @ Apr 12 2004, 06:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dan's just jealous that he had to wait all this time since he got his 64 brand new back on his 16 birthday and had to wait all these years to compete with me.. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 13 2004, 12:31 AM
> *Well When I have done twice as much but on somebody elses car!!  Thats ok I have another topic to show I have been doing something. This topic was put back to the top for a reason. Which starts next week! :0*


 Yes and I appreciate that to TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz... *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess the real riders do partial frame wraps with the body on because they are scared!!! :0 

I Love it!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Apr 12 2004, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Apr 12 2004, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Apr 13 2004, 12:31 AM
> *Well When I have done twice as much but on somebody elses car!!    Thats ok I have another topic to show I have been doing something.  This topic was put back to the top for a reason.  Which starts next week! :0*


Yes and I appreciate that to TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
You know it is all fun to me. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 13 2004, 02:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 13 2004, 02:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LD0GG_@Apr 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *really, give up and leave the monte's to the real riderz...  *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess the real riders do partial frame wraps with the body on because they are scared!!! :0 

I Love it!!! [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Apr 12 2004, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Apr 12 2004, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
because real riderz wanna ride not make long never ending topics! :biggrin: j/p


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Apr 12 2004, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LD0GG @ Apr 12 2004, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because real riderz wanna ride not make long never ending topics! :biggrin: j/p[/b][/quote]
I know you are just playing because if you had the resources you would have done the same!!  Don't worry when it is done I will come visit you! :biggrin: Oh and remember it will be only a single pump..... :cheesy:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I hope its not Single Pump... I thought we were going to Double Pump


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Apr 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> *I hope its not Single Pump... I thought we were going to Double Pump*


 Nope I am doing Single Fuck Double!!! :biggrin: Double is too easy! Single is a challenge............especially without wieght! :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 13 2004, 08:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 13 2004, 08:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW8TE_@Apr 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> *I hope its not Single Pump...  I thought we were going to Double Pump*


Nope I am doing Single Fuck Double!!! :biggrin: Double is too easy! Single is a challenge............especially without wieght! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thats right! doubles for people who cant get it up. :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

OK :uh:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Apr 13 2004, 09:03 AM
> *OK :uh:*


 :ugh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Apr 13 2004, 12:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Apr 13 2004, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right! doubles for people who cant get it up. :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can't lose this one either!


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 19 2004, 01:16 PM
> *Can't lose this one either! *


 Why not? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Apr 19 2004, 01:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Apr 19 2004, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Apr 19 2004, 01:16 PM
> *Can't lose this one either! *


Why not? :dunno: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Because hopefully I can start on it this week! :biggrin:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: In 2 weeks I will start on my new MC! 

*YAY!*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire_@Apr 19 2004, 01:40 PM
> *:thumbsup: In 2 weeks I will start on my new MC!
> 
> YAY!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 19 2004, 01:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 19 2004, 01:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because hopefully I can start on it this week! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: 

UMMMMMMMM MAYBE!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 13 2004, 09:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 13 2004, 09:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW8TE_@Apr 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> *I hope its not Single Pump...  I thought we were going to Double Pump*


Nope I am doing Single Fuck Double!!! :biggrin: Double is too easy! Single is a challenge............especially without wieght! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Double is not easy by no means.  Some people make it look easy.

But it is alot cheaper to run single. :cheesy: 

Single is a challenge with out *Big O' Tires* and 10 or less batts to hit Bumper.

Good luck Timmy (*SMB*) Serve these fools. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Apr 21 2004, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Apr 21 2004, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double is not easy by no means.  Some people make it look easy.

But it is alot cheaper to run single. :cheesy: 

Single is a challenge with out *Big O' Tires* and 10 or less batts to hit Bumper.

Good luck Timmy (*SMB*) Serve these fools. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I know, I didn't mean easy. I just meant easier. And I will be on 13's, but I will be running 12 batts! :biggrin: Thanks homie!


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

what up timmmmmaaayyyy?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Well I actually did something today!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

looks good tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks Matt I figured I needed to start on it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

And the final picture for today...........................The body is still there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

TTT for someone!


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

uh-oh!!!! looks like someone is ready to get busting on another SMB ride!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Apr 22 2004, 07:18 PM
> *uh-oh!!!! looks like someone is ready to get busting on another SMB ride!!!*


 Yes I am. I am completely tired of it just sitting there! :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 22 2004, 05:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 22 2004, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty_@Apr 22 2004, 07:18 PM
> *uh-oh!!!!  looks like someone is ready to get busting on another SMB ride!!!*


Yes I am. I am completely tired of it just sitting there! :angry:[/b][/quote]
TimDawg's Bumping Doggy Style about to get his Swang On. :0 

Fresh Out of Potato Chip Rehab :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Apr 22 2004, 09:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Apr 22 2004, 09:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TimDawg's Bumping Doggy Style about to get his Swang On. :0 

Fresh Out of Potato Chip Rehab :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: I was Big Chippin' before and after I will be crushing the chips with the back bumper! :0


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

WERD !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

u got any old pics of it hopping before?? i've only seen that 3 wheel pic tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 22 2004, 10:38 PM
> *u got any old pics of it hopping before?? i've only seen that 3 wheel pic tim*


 Yeah right here!  











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

lol dam it got up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 22 2004, 10:47 PM
> *lol dam it got up*


 hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! The cross member laid about a inch off the ground and the bottom bump stops were out.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT FOR SMB FAB-LAB..... Timmy..


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Pics Pics and more Pics. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 28 2004, 10:31 PM
> *Pics Pics and more Pics. :biggrin:*


 Well Josh is bringing his LS over tomm. so mine is on the back burner till we get the suspension on, motor and trans in and switch the body over.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Lots of Hard Work going on..... Hopefully we can bang that bastard at Chicago in July! LS baby


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Apr 29 2004, 08:50 AM
> *Lots of Hard Work going on..... Hopefully we can bang that bastard at Chicago in July! LS baby*


 Well I hope so, and my car will get done eventually. As long as my name is on something.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 22 2004, 10:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 22 2004, 10:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LD0GG_@Apr 22 2004, 10:38 PM
> *u got any old pics of it hopping before?? i've only seen that 3 wheel pic tim*


Yeah right here!  











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: nice hop


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 22 2004, 01:00 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 are you just showing use pictures from the l/s  just kiddin lookin good


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Apr 29 2004, 03:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Apr 29 2004, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Apr 22 2004, 01:00 PM
> *:biggrin:*


are you just showing use pictures from the l/s  just kiddin lookin good[/b][/quote]
No *RonDik*  you can see it in the background.LOL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

A piece for the Monte made out of Stainless. :0 :biggrin: Needs to be polished, but I like it  



Last edited by timdog57 at May 12 2004, 01:25 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

thats things a beast, is it 1" into 2 1/2" ??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *thats things a beast, is it 1" into 2 1/2" ??*


 Yes I got 2 of them sitting here and one going out friday that is 3/4" in, to a certain Cadillac owner. :biggrin:  

This one is heavy because of being Stainless, but the others are Aluminum.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 12 2004, 10:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ May 12 2004, 10:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HiLow_@May 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *thats things a beast, is it 1" into 2 1/2" ??*


Yes I got 2 of them sitting here and one going out friday that is 3/4" in, to a certain Cadillac owner. :biggrin:  

This one is heavy because of being Stainless, but the others are Aluminum. [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 12 2004, 12:27 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 Look at Tim's Thumb... All dirty from working and shit.. Funny like Leather! :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 12 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ May 12 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HiLow_@May 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *thats things a beast, is it 1" into 2 1/2" ??*


Yes I got 2 of them sitting here and one going out friday that is 3/4" in, to a certain Cadillac owner. :biggrin:  

This one is heavy because of being Stainless, but the others are Aluminum. [/b][/quote]
nice you make those?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+May 12 2004, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HiLow @ May 12 2004, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice you make those?[/b][/quote]
I didn't, but my Dad did. I would if I had the resources though.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

damn i better be getting one of those :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 12 2004, 03:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ May 12 2004, 03:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't, but my Dad did. I would if I had the resources though. [/b][/quote]
nice


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 12 2004, 11:52 PM
> *
> nice*


 Do you need one? :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

It always was!!!!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 12 2004, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ May 12 2004, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HiLow_@May 12 2004, 11:52 PM
> *
> nice*


Do you need one? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
nah i alrdy ordered mine and im pretty much broke now(all 3/8's :angry: ) lol thanks anyways homie


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know it will be a while before I work on it again, buuuuttttt ......TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2004, 05:41 PM
> *I know it will be a while before I work on it again, buuuuttttt ......TTT :biggrin:*


 do your thing homie!! i know what your saying but not as much as you got going!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Jun 29 2004, 10:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Jun 29 2004, 10:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Jun 29 2004, 05:41 PM
> *I know it will be a while before I work on it again, buuuuttttt ......TTT :biggrin:*


do your thing homie!! i know what your saying but not as much as you got going!![/b][/quote]
 

It will get done when it gets done, I will live through the other cars I work on. :biggrin:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz_@Jul 6 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:uh:*


 :uh: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 6 2004, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jul 6 2004, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impalapartz_@Jul 6 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:uh:*


:uh: :dunno: :ugh:[/b][/quote]
uh huh


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Jul 6 2004, 05:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Jul 6 2004, 05:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh huh[/b][/quote]
Nice signature.


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 6 2004, 03:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jul 6 2004, 03:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice signature.[/b][/quote]
thought youd like that. I see in the UCE topic you say when you got something to say you say it so why dont you go ahead and tell me what your beef is since several people in town are telling me you have one with me but you aint said shit to me. I emailed you and asked whats up but you never responded but yet you follow me around to topics on here being a dick so why dont you go ahead and say whats on your mind


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Jul 6 2004, 05:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Jul 6 2004, 05:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought youd like that. I see in the UCE topic you say when you got something to say you say it so why dont you go ahead and tell me what your beef is since several people in town are telling me you have one with me but you aint said shit to me. I emailed you and asked whats up but you never responded but yet you follow me around to topics on here being a dick so why dont you go ahead and say whats on your mind[/b][/quote]
Well, I didn't get a email from you first off or I would have responded. My beef is that the whole time I was building Josh's frame you talked shit and said it probably isn't going to hold up. Well maybe it will and maybe it won't in other peoples eyes, but in my eyes I built it like a tank. I also heard that Josh shouldn't even bother bringing his car out single nor should I bring mine out single just because Brent is Single now. Niether Josh or I are bulding our cars for you or anybody. They are for us! And how can you talk shit on me about my frame when you didn't do your own. If none of this stuff I have heard is true cool. But if it is be honest with me.


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 6 2004, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jul 6 2004, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't get a email from you first off or I would have responded. My beef is that the whole time I was building Josh's frame you talked shit and said it probably isn't going to hold up. Well maybe it will and maybe it won't in other peoples eyes, but in my eyes I built it like a tank. I also heard that Josh shouldn't even bother bringing his car out single nor should I bring mine out single just because Brent is Single now. Niether Josh or I are bulding our cars for you or anybody. They are for us! And how can you talk shit on me about my frame when you didn't do your own. If none of this stuff I have heard is true cool. But if it is be honest with me.[/b][/quote]
i didnt say the frame wouldnt hold up I said it wasnt gonna do what Josh was saying it was gonna do because Josh was saying he was coming after Brent and that "if brent can do 60s single pump so can I" I was just trying to tell him hed be better off going double because hes gonna go through a ton of motors. his reasoning for going single as he told me was he didnt have money to go double I just tried to explain to him that in the long run hed spend more on motors than he would a second pump. Nobody talked shit on your frame I actually complimented your work to several people. I sent you an email to your LIL registered address. Maybe before you start following me around being a dick next time you can check with me first and make sure the "facts" as they are being told to you second hand are correct. If you have a beef try getting hold of me and letting me know so I dont have to hear it from Steve and little Shawn and we can work it out.

Thanks, James


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz_@Jul 6 2004, 06:18 PM
> *
> i didnt say the frame wouldnt hold up I said it wasnt gonna do what Josh was saying it was gonna do because Josh was saying he was coming after Brent and that "if brent can do 60s single pump so can I" I was just trying to tell him hed be better off going double because hes gonna go through a ton of motors. his reasoning for going single as he told me was he didnt have money to go double I just tried to explain to him that in the long run hed spend more on motors than he would a second pump. Nobody talked shit on your frame I actually complimented your work to several people. I sent you an email to your LIL registered address. Maybe before you start following me around being a dick next time you can check with me first and make sure the "facts" as they are being told to you second hand are correct. If you have a beef try getting hold of me and letting me know so I dont have to hear it from Steve and little Shawn and we can work it out.
> 
> Thanks, James*


 Thats cool that you didn't say shit, but you can't really say much to me about hearing what I heard. I should have confronted you first. And the same goes for you if you ever have beef with me say something like you did today. I will man up if I have a problem. It sucks how everything gets turned around on people.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Jul 7 2004, 12:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Jul 7 2004, 12:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt say the frame wouldnt hold up I said it wasnt gonna do what Josh was saying it was gonna do because Josh was saying he was coming after Brent and that "if brent can do 60s single pump so can I" I was just trying to tell him hed be better off going double because hes gonna go through a ton of motors. his reasoning for going single as he told me was he didnt have money to go double I just tried to explain to him that in the long run hed spend more on motors than he would a second pump. Nobody talked shit on your frame I actually complimented your work to several people. I sent you an email to your LIL registered address. Maybe before you start following me around being a dick next time you can check with me first and make sure the "facts" as they are being told to you second hand are correct. If you have a beef try getting hold of me and letting me know so I dont have to hear it from Steve and little Shawn and we can work it out.

Thanks, James[/b][/quote]
I never said I was coming after Brent. You were the one that said brent said that we should just go on and give up, cus he's single now. 

And what makes you think if I wanted to make my car get that high that we couldn't get it that high???


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Jul 6 2004, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Jul 6 2004, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I was coming after Brent. You were the one that said brent said that we should just go on and give up, cus he's single now. 

And what makes you think if I wanted to make my car get that high that we couldn't get it that high???[/b][/quote]
Remember it or not you did say that and Im not saying why I think you cant get yours that high, I aint givin nothin away :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin: 

Lets quit acting like children and everybody just get along.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You all suck! And can't build shit....so you *all* should just give up.



























:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hehehehee.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 7 2004, 10:01 AM
> *You all suck!  And can't build shit....so you all should just give up.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



DICK!! :angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

How's the Monte coming along ?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

It is not doing anything, but sitting. Keep your eyes on this topic over winter though.  





:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 13 2004, 10:34 PM
> *It is not doing anything, but sitting.  Keep your eyes on this topic over winter though.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2132158[/snapback]​*


What are your plans for it ?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Aug 13 2004, 10:36 PM
> *What are your plans for it ?
> [snapback]2132167[/snapback]​*



Plenty of frame work going on this winter. :biggrin:  Once I am done with it I will be posting everything I moved around or cut. It is going to be very informative on the aspect of secrets. :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 13 2004, 10:38 PM
> *Plenty of frame work going on this winter. :biggrin:    Once I am done with it I will be posting everything I moved around or cut.  It is going to be very informative on the aspect of secrets. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2132172[/snapback]​*


Sounds good


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Again here I got posting when I'm not supposed to be but man we're the Louisville Lowriders! We're a strong alliance of friends with a common interest!

Brent Single kicks ass, it's nice to see somthing other than an Impala taking single pump high numbers but I wouldn't say shit about Josh's regal just yet... The way that they are building it you never know what it'll do.. He'll people have been suprising me left and right here lately so ya never know what to expect. 

Tim build's cool shit!
Josh builds cool shit!
Brent build's cool shit!
James build's cool shit!
Mike build's cool shit!

lol see what we have in common! Can't wat to see the Monte Tim! Keep the lowriding spirit aliave fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

What?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 15 2004, 06:02 PM
> *What?
> [snapback]2136386[/snapback]​*


Yeah what he said. :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't want to lose her. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I wanna see new progress pics! GOt a great fuccin start there! But I know you're a busy man building bumper maulers and all... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Sep 23 2004, 10:26 PM
> *I wanna see new progress pics!  GOt a great fuccin start there!  But I know you're a busy man building bumper maulers and all...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2241627[/snapback]​*



I have had no progress, but soon my son sooooonnnn. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2004, 05:52 AM
> *I have had no progress, but soon my son sooooonnnn. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2241648[/snapback]​*



That's coo main.....


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here's my old 1


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

For the hell of it.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

do something already!!






j/p whats the deal though?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jan 5 2005, 04:31 PM
> *do something already!!
> j/p whats the deal though?
> [snapback]2574227[/snapback]​*



I moved so no garage right now, in the process of building one.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 11 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I moved so no garage right now, in the process of building one.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2593434[/snapback]​*


good for you tim hope its bigger and better


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jan 11 2005, 03:12 PM
> *good for you tim hope its bigger and better
> [snapback]2593450[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie and you know it will be. :biggrin: check the topic out.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I haven't seen this car in a while... It gets around about as much as mine!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What can I say. :dunno:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Bump to the Top... I feel some work coming on in the near future!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Feb 16 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Bump to the Top...  I feel some work coming on in the near future!!!!
> [snapback]2733888[/snapback]​*



REEEAAAALLLLLL SOON!!! :0 Garage is almost ready.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

yeah right. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

lets see the frame wrap and drop mounts going in split gelly and caprice spindles.all chrome set up on the *BUMPER*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *yeah right. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884494[/snapback]​*


So now you are RYANDIK. :biggrin: It wil get done..................eventually. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 22 2005, 12:56 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2885766[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Parts parts parts.....everywhere. :0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Jan 28 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I haven't seen this car in a while...  It gets around about as much as mine!
> [snapback]2653172[/snapback]​*



You still got that?? If so what will you let it go for??? I'm a lazy bastard. If I can get enough out of the cutty you might end up seeing it later on this summer on 20's with a new paint job... I wouldn't let them real Daytons sit out in the weather and I got some 20's here so ya know how it go! :biggrin: lemme know seriously.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I still have the Monte, but no I don't have the Regal



But I still have the Dayton's


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Well I found something in a garage yesterday and it is now in its new home. Maybe now I can get some work done. And it already has pissed on the floor. :angry:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

at least it feels at home and is getting off to a great "lowrider " start.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 10 2005, 08:22 PM
> *at least it feels at home and is getting off to a great "lowrider " start.
> [snapback]2979912[/snapback]​*



Yeah really they all leak something. That is the first of many oil spots that will be on my floor. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Looks like Tim and Juan are in the same BOAT. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Josh is one up on me at least he has a frame done. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn and i can't swim either?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 10 2005, 08:03 PM
> *damn and i can't swim either?
> [snapback]2980374[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 24 2005, 04:35 PM
> *I still have the Monte, but no I don't have the Regal
> But I still have the Dayton's
> [snapback]2898841[/snapback]​*


Damn.... Sold the baby... But still got them real 88 spoke D's huh.. Cool!


Good lookin TIm! Now we can see some progress on the swangin monte... Love it because it's one of the very few aroudn ehre with a box nose.. Everybody else wants an LS or a SS..


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for the motovation..... dont know how much more you got done but it looks good......man i feel like mine will never get done!!!! i needed to see somebody doing something.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 13 2005, 08:41 AM
> *thanks for the motovation..... dont know how much more you got done but it looks good......man i feel like mine will never get done!!!! i needed to see somebody doing something.......... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2993796[/snapback]​*



I haven't got anything done in a while because of moving and I built a hopper for someone else last year, but stuff is getting ready to jump forward.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 13 2005, 07:41 AM
> *thanks for the motovation..... dont know how much more you got done but it looks good......man i feel like mine will never get done!!!! i needed to see somebody doing something.......... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2993796[/snapback]​*



Is this the guy from Cool Cars? The old 80 Regal with the gas can in the front floor boards? The one with the old Towncar on D's riding through Dixie Manor? Holy Shit!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Apr 27 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Is this the guy from Cool Cars?  The old 80 Regal with the gas can in the front floor boards?  The one with the old Towncar on D's riding through Dixie Manor?  Holy Shit!
> [snapback]3059892[/snapback]​*



Yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

damn!!! im not that old.......


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 27 2005, 03:04 PM
> *damn!!! im not that old.......
> [snapback]3060684[/snapback]​*



No but man you have been around for a long time. One of the First to help Cool Cars stay afloat! You & good old John Arnold, haven't seen him around lately!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Apr 28 2005, 08:37 AM
> *No but man you have been around for a long time.  One of the First to help Cool Cars stay afloat!  You & good old John Arnold, haven't seen him around lately!
> [snapback]3064639[/snapback]​*



He said Jon Arnold. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

get the lift in.. and get it on the lift.. insert welder in your hand.. 

simple


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 4 2005, 10:28 AM
> *get the lift in.. and get it on the lift.. insert welder in your hand..
> 
> simple
> [snapback]3093377[/snapback]​*



hahahahaha, I know I know. I have been working like crazy, but the lift will be going in Next Friday or Saturday for sure. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My frame has made its way to my garage finally. So work will commence sooooooon. :0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*lil jon voice*


YEAH!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am pulling apart a parts car for me to set up the rear end lock up and such on the car. Somehow I ran out of good upper and lower trailering arms. :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice monte


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 28 2005, 01:18 PM
> *nice monte
> [snapback]3194039[/snapback]​*



Thanks, it looks pretty rough now, but not for long.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

got any vynal top parts cars?, or any parts for that matter. im doing my build now


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

get that dam fleetwood out of there and finish your own dam car! mothafuckers keep distracting you


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 3 2005, 07:24 PM
> *get that dam fleetwood out of there and finish your own dam car![snapback]3219546[/snapback]​*


word


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 3 2005, 02:24 PM
> *get that dam fleetwood out of there and finish your own dam car! mothafuckers keep distracting you
> [snapback]3219546[/snapback]​*



I do what I gotta do.  But progress will resume. I promise. Maybe some new pics of the frame in the morning. :0


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

wrapped? :0


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 3 2005, 07:42 PM
> *I do what I gotta do.    But progress will resume.  I promise.  Maybe some new pics of the frame in the morning. :0
> [snapback]3221275[/snapback]​*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jun 3 2005, 10:43 PM
> *wrapped?  :0
> [snapback]3221282[/snapback]​*


I wish! :angry: No just setting up the rear and finishing up welding the factory seams.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 3 2005, 07:50 PM
> *I wish! :angry:  No just setting up the rear and finishing up welding the factory seams.
> [snapback]3221334[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: nice i cant wait to see this frame get started


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Started and finished the factory seams on the bottom today, also welded in some braces. More braces to come. :biggrin: Take a look at my ichiban welds :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 3 2005, 02:24 PM
> *get that dam fleetwood out of there and finish your own dam car! mothafuckers keep distracting you
> [snapback]3219546[/snapback]​*


Thats frames not gonna do any good without a pretty body sittin on top of it :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Thats frames not gonna do any good without a pretty body sittin on top of it  :0
> [snapback]3224358[/snapback]​*



Thats your job. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Got something in the mail today. :0 I got my blocks, my tanks, and check valves already just have to pick them up. Next big purchase.................3 Adex's. :0


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

I got some check valves in today too :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jun 6 2005, 04:18 PM
> *I got some check valves in today too  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3232493[/snapback]​*


Good shit. :biggrin: My set up will be complete soon then shit is going to the chromers. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Good shit.  :biggrin:  My set up will be complete soon then shit is going to the chromers.  :0
> [snapback]3232499[/snapback]​*


damn i can't catch a break from you.......j/k i got the gas today so i willbe finishin up those items for you and you and you and josh and steeve and john and
my new one andthen get more gas and finishblah blah blah blah blah .


glad to see you started on your frame and the work on does is poppin along.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 6 2005, 04:43 PM
> *damn i can't catch a break from you.......j/k i got the gas today so i willbe finishin up those items for you and you and you and josh and steeve and john and
> my new one andthen get more gas and finishblah blah blah blah blah .
> glad to see you started on your frame and the work on does is poppin along.
> [snapback]3232606[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah homie.  I will be picking them up the weekend of your picnic probably so as long as it is all ready by then.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Hell yeah homie.    I will be picking them up the weekend of your picnic probably so as long as it is all ready by then.
> [snapback]3233021[/snapback]​*



oh yes it should be,i need some more of the end plates


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 6 2005, 06:18 PM
> *oh yes it should be,i need some more of the end plates
> [snapback]3233098[/snapback]​*



Damn I have sent 7 up there. :0 I just sent 4 to Ryan the other day.


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Damn I have sent 7 up there.  :0   I just sent 4 to Ryan the other day.
> [snapback]3233303[/snapback]​*


i didn't know that .he likes to be the organizer of chaos :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 6 2005, 07:03 PM
> *i didn't know that .he likes to be the organizer of chaos :biggrin:
> [snapback]3233880[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Tim's Big Fish. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 6 2005, 09:55 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Tim's Big Fish. :0
> [snapback]3234045[/snapback]​*


Big fish in a small pond. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice check valves Jason whos are they? :dunno:





:biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

I GOT THEM FOR STOCK........... :biggrin: 















HAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jun 6 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I GOT THEM FOR STOCK...........  :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAH    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234329[/snapback]​*


Darn I thought I was getting lucky. :biggrin: Transfer that Regal yet? Need to get that thing back on the streets.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

damn I need to start catching up, I can't let you beat me out 
but its gonna be hella fun when we both are out!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jun 7 2005, 12:23 AM
> *damn I need to start catching up, I can't let you beat me out
> but its gonna be hella fun when we both are out!!!
> [snapback]3234696[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Darn I thought I was getting lucky.  :biggrin:  Transfer that Regal yet?  Need to get that thing back on the streets.
> [snapback]3234495[/snapback]​*


back on the streets, muther fucker was never on the streets!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dipset... Come out and play..... lol






How u guys been doing??? Looking forwards to seeing this monte! And yeha it will be a trip wi both of ya'll out. I hope it's next summer though so I can be out swanging too..


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

well mike, i know i'm shooting for this summer and i think tim might be too....but we will have to wait and see


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jun 8 2005, 02:10 AM
> *well mike, i know i'm shooting for this summer and i think tim might be too....but we will have to wait and see
> [snapback]3240708[/snapback]​*



It will be rough, the work can be done just having the money to do it. :biggrin: I need to sell crack. :cheesy:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

lol yea i hear that, lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jun 8 2005, 03:47 AM
> *lol yea i hear that, lol
> [snapback]3241165[/snapback]​*



Crack for al the bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Starting on the frame wrap later today so be on the lookout. I have to cut some of my steel first. Pics to come.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good i think monte carlos look the best locked up all the way in the front n back


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My steel came in today, but I wasn't up in time to unload it at work. The assholes at work wouldn't unload it for me because it was a lot of steel and it was for personal use. :angry: I will get the steel tomorrow.


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 9 2005, 03:44 PM
> *My steel came in today, but I wasn't up in time to unload it at work.  The assholes at work wouldn't unload it for me because it was a lot of steel and it was for personal use.  :angry:  I will get the steel tomorrow.
> [snapback]3249937[/snapback]​*


you work for Branham Corporation now?
sounds like some of the dik's here :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jun 9 2005, 04:46 PM
> *you work for Branham Corporation now?
> sounds like some of the dik's here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3249948[/snapback]​*



I was pissed, got up at 11:30am after just getting off at 6:30am. Look at my phone and there is a message. And it said they sent my steel back because I wasn't there to unload it. Cocksuckers :angry: Next time they need something :nono:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

damn thats fucked up homie.....can't wait to see some progress


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jun 9 2005, 04:55 PM
> *damn thats fucked up homie.....can't wait to see some progress
> [snapback]3249987[/snapback]​*


Actually today I have done some things. :biggrin: Going to maybe split the belly tomorrow too. :0 I cut off part of the rear spring perches and the transmission mounts to reinforce it.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ok it is your turn to send the top secret pix back this way.....and i'll return them in the way of a new caprice frame :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

well don't forget about me when it comes to some pictures, i don't want to feel left out 

is it ted's frame or a frame for you josh?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jun 9 2005, 05:26 PM
> *well don't forget about me when it comes to some pictures, i don't want to feel left out
> 
> is it ted's frame or a frame for you josh?
> [snapback]3250049[/snapback]​*



You don't wanna feel left out? Come work on this frame with me. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ted's frame :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 10 2005, 12:12 AM
> *ted's frame  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3251750[/snapback]​*


Bout time. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Is it done yet. :biggrin: If we can build a car in two weeks then you should be done with the monte. After 2 years. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 11 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Is it done yet. :biggrin: If we can build a car in two weeks then you should be done with the monte. After 2 years. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3258045[/snapback]​*



Yeah big difference here *WE* and *YOU*or*I* as in one person. I got one side of the center section reinforced and doing the other side and spliting the belly today. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok so I about ran out of Welding gas so that is why the welds are fully done yet. And the belly is split, but due to copyrights I can only show partial pics. :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Timmy if i wasn't working my ass off at this new job, I would be there, not that i know how to do anything, but i can run and get tools 
looks good homie


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 9 2005, 11:12 PM
> *ted's frame  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3251750[/snapback]​*


good to hear, can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

YOU LEARN FAST TIMMYSON.  :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

is it me or if you look at the ass end of the frame in the bottom pic does it look low on the drivers side?

seems like that is the 3rd g body frame i have noticed that way.


but hey ! it looks really good thouigh :thumbsup: 

i'd like to see the untouched pic though juandik73at yahoo.com


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I try to do what I can. :biggrin: And I forgot a pic.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm just glad to see this car getting worked on. This car has one hell of a past. Timmy Grandfather bought it brand new in 1983! Then when he got sick gave it to Tim in Like 1999. We juiced it and kept it out like 1 year, then back to the garage. Now Timmy is set to unleash the mad scientist inside of him.  

This should be something to see before its all said and done


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 12 2005, 06:21 AM
> *I'm just glad to see this car getting worked on.  This car has one hell of a past.  Timmy Grandfather bought it brand new in 1983!  Then when he got sick gave it to Tim in Like 1999.  We juiced it and kept it out like 1 year, then back to the garage. Now Timmy is set to unleash the mad scientist inside of him.
> 
> This should be something to see before its all said and done
> [snapback]3261403[/snapback]​*


That about says it. Hope to have the frame done soon.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt more progress tomorrow. I have been preoccupied.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Progress..........may not look like much, but I had a lot of welding to do down the sides and such. :biggrin: I will be cutting the steel out for the crossmember tonight.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More to come.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 16 2005, 10:09 PM
> *More to come.
> [snapback]3282892[/snapback]​*


Hurry! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 16 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Hurry! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3282931[/snapback]​*



I am trying homie. :biggrin: Hopefully I will knock a big chunk out tomorrow.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2005, 10:52 PM
> *I try to do what I can. :biggrin:  And I forgot a pic.
> [snapback]3260979[/snapback]​*


NICE WORK.!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 17 2005, 04:32 AM
> *NICE WORK.!!!
> [snapback]3284494[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie, I try. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 17 2005, 02:17 AM
> *Thanks homie, I try. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3284720[/snapback]​*


how long u been workin on the frame???


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

ttt good work homie


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you get my pm tim?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 17 2005, 06:08 AM
> *how long u been workin on the frame???
> [snapback]3284903[/snapback]​*


About 2 weeks really. The bare frame sat for over a year. I got your PM Russ.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

GTW :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Come down and help!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

So why did this topic stop? I want to see some new pics!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Tim has given up lowriding and is spending all of his time at the race track with Mister 1 eighty 7 Regal. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 26 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Tim has given up lowriding and is spending all of his time at the race track with Mister 1 eighty 7 Regal. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3323165[/snapback]​*



Damn skippy, and when it is a one man crew it takes time. Not to mention Russ's Regal set me back a couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

real nice work


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Jun 26 2005, 08:54 PM
> *real nice work
> [snapback]3323912[/snapback]​*



Thanks, I will get started back on it tomorrow, depending on the heat I may or may not get much done. :angry:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6

yeah i'll get alot done tommarrow ,or i may just do a little ,but i could really just do nothing and be happy too.

oh wait that is what gets me in trouble.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 27 2005, 08:00 AM
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> 
> yeah i'll get alot done tommarrow ,or i may just do a little ,but i could really just do nothing and be happy too.
> ...



Just do something. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 27 2005, 07:00 AM
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> 
> yeah i'll get alot done tommarrow ,or i may just do a little ,but i could really just do nothing and be happy too.
> ...



Stop trying to be like me!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 27 2005, 01:30 PM
> *Stop trying to be like me!!!!!
> [snapback]3327477[/snapback]​*



That would be a stretch seeing he's under 6ft tall and over 250lb. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 27 2005, 03:43 PM
> *That would be a stretch seeing he's under 6ft tall and over 250lb. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3327830[/snapback]​*


LMAO 
LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:
A "stretch" would then be appropriate!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 16 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Progress..........may not look like much, but I had a lot of welding to do down the sides and such. :biggrin:  I will be cutting the steel out for the crossmember tonight.
> [snapback]3281893[/snapback]​*


Better smooth out them welds or you'll get shit talked on.





















J/k Looking real good bro,can't wait to see the finished frame.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Better smooth out them welds or you'll get shit talked on.
> J/k  Looking real good bro,can't wait to see the finished frame.
> [snapback]3328307[/snapback]​*



Only welds I am worried about are the ones you can see when the car is locked up and on the bumper. :biggrin: I need some air conditioning to finish the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 27 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Only welds I am worried about are the ones you can see when the car is locked up and on the bumper.  :biggrin:  fram I need some air conditioning to finish the e. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3328320[/snapback]​*



(TD57 :0 :biggrin: ) I need some air conditioning to finish the frame. :biggrin: :0 

Bring it up to cris's he has ac all up in the pole barn. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 27 2005, 09:34 PM
> *(TD57 :0  :biggrin: ) I need some air conditioning to finish the frame. :biggrin: :0
> 
> Bring it up to cris's he has ac all up in the pole barn. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329309[/snapback]​*



I will drop it off Saturday and you all can bring down for Southern Showdown. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looking good.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 27 2005, 10:42 PM
> *Looking good.
> [snapback]3329653[/snapback]​*



Man it has been to damn hot, But I better get my pussy ass out there today. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Foreal! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2005, 05:09 AM
> *Man it has been to damn hot, But I better get my pussy ass out there today.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3336882[/snapback]​*



Yeah. Ummm. You got a "pussy ass?" Is that something like a cat/donkey hybrid? Yeah, I'll leave that alone.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Don't tell Juandik you have one of those. :0 Or he will brake you down like a Double Barrell Shot Gun. One in the pink and one in the stank. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 29 2005, 10:48 PM
> *Don't tell Juandik you have one of those. :0 Or he will brake you down like a Double Barrell Shot Gun. One in the pink and one in the stank. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3341398[/snapback]​*



EWWWWWW :uh: OK maybe I should have said sorry ass. :biggrin: I was to busy today...........Went to Hooters for all you can eat wings on Wed. :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2005, 10:00 PM
> *EWWWWWW :uh:  OK maybe I should have said sorry ass.  :biggrin:  I was to busy today...........Went to Hooters for all you can eat wings on Wed.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3341496[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 
and you didnt call me :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jun 29 2005, 11:03 PM
> *:0
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...



Whoops. :biggrin: I went with a couple guys too, no women.  I should have called you. We went to Preston.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Whoops.  :biggrin:  I went with a couple guys too, no women.    I should have called you.  We went to Preston.
> [snapback]3341635[/snapback]​*



So Tim your also By-Sexual. WTF :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

things are getting stange at ryans heyboard and i am getting scared

and i guess i better go finish a gatdam tank .


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 30 2005, 09:16 AM
> *things are getting stange at ryans heyboard and i am getting scared
> 
> and i guess i better go finish a gatdam tank .
> [snapback]3343939[/snapback]​*


I don't know if I should come up there. :ugh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:tears: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

That shit will break your shelf. :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Those look nice, are they 1inch? Im also tryin go wit a prohopper setup 4 my Monte


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 5 2005, 12:03 AM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]3363446[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 4 2005, 11:03 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]3363446[/snapback]​*


nice dumps where did you get them??? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 5 2005, 12:38 PM
> *nice dumps where did you get them??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3364821[/snapback]​*


I would never use them on my own setup though. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

You need to get to work on your shit or your BROTHERS shit. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 5 2005, 01:09 PM
> *You need to get to work on your shit or your BROTHERS shit. :0
> [snapback]3364951[/snapback]​*



Send me help and money. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 5 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Send me help and money.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3364986[/snapback]​*



I WOULD BUT I HAVE SOME NEW PLANS NOW. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 5 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I WOULD BUT I HAVE SOME NEW PLANS NOW. :0
> [snapback]3364996[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I have got some new parts, but no new progress. :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 19 2005, 02:26 AM
> *I have got some new parts, but no new progress.  :angry:
> [snapback]3435193[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: Indy 06. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 19 2005, 06:28 AM
> *:buttkick: Indy 06. :0
> [snapback]3435284[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

here are the parts I found last weekend. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Now I gotta send a load of shit to the chromers.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Tanks look real good Timbuddy..................I think Indy 06' is someone else's DEADLINE 










But I can seem to rember who that was????? :dunno:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 10:07 AM
> *here are the parts I found last weekend.  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449391[/snapback]​*


Did you make those tanks or did you buy them? Looks like your getting ready for buisness. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn hook me up with 2 of those blocks :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

is it finished yet?

got any x blocks left mofo?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 21 2005, 05:01 PM
> *damn hook me up with 2 of those blocks  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3450995[/snapback]​*



I can't they are all spoken for. :0 

And Dan I have a fat X-block sitting here. It is 1" in and 1" out. :0 If you need smaller ports I can have another one made or I got stainless steel bushings that can be put in it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 21 2005, 04:31 PM
> *Did you make those tanks or did you buy them? Looks like your getting ready for buisness. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3450773[/snapback]​*



I didn't make them or buy them. :biggrin: Actually I contributed parts, but my homies did the labor.  They are tig welded and look even better in person. I am getting 2 back tanks to match.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 05:48 PM
> *I didn't make them or buy them.  :biggrin:  Actually I contributed parts, but my homies did the labor.    They are tig welded and look even better in person.  I am getting 2 back tanks to match.
> [snapback]3451323[/snapback]​*


they look heavy duty for sure!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 05:57 PM
> *they look heavy duty for sure!
> [snapback]3451373[/snapback]​*



yeah it has a Stainless steel piston which is in one of the pics. With the steel block, steel tank, stainless piston, stainless Y-block,fittings and ADEX it ought to be over 100lbs. easy. :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 03:48 PM
> *I didn't make them or buy them.  :biggrin:  Actually I contributed parts, but my homies did the labor.    They are tig welded and look even better in person.  I am getting 2 back tanks to match.
> [snapback]3451323[/snapback]​*



I wonder who the homies are ? :dunno: I know the one homie did a hell of a job welding the filler for the oil. :thumbsup:

Hell Tim your homies are the shit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 06:01 PM
> *yeah it has a Stainless steel piston which is in one of the pics.  With the steel block, steel tank, stainless piston, stainless Y-block,fittings and ADEX it ought to be over 100lbs. easy. :0
> [snapback]3451391[/snapback]​*


no need for lead in the frame when you have a 100 pound pump, LMAO


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 21 2005, 06:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> I wonder who the homies are ? :dunno: I know the one homie did a hell of a job welding the filler for the oil. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



All I know is they are cool mofos. :biggrin: Even though one of them took a while. :0  I don't blame him though and it is not like I was in a rush. Thier quality control manager was cracking the whip. :0 


And Dan it will be like having 2 more batts. :biggrin: But I really won't need the wieght because of the front end setup and the POWER.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

For Dan. :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 26 2005, 10:31 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]3486560[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I got too many Cadillacs in the garage. :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I got too many Cadillacs in the garage.  :0
> [snapback]3486577[/snapback]​*


You have more excuses than me. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 26 2005, 10:47 PM
> *You have more excuses than me. :0
> [snapback]3486685[/snapback]​*



Mine are legitiment. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Mine are legitiment.  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3486757[/snapback]​*


BullShit :0 
I can't because--------------------My pussy hurts.

I can't Because--------------------I have a new boat.

I can't Because--------------------Im going to Tennesse.


(Justin Timberlake)
Cry me a river-----------But don't put your boat in the water. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 27 2005, 04:44 PM
> *BullShit :0
> I can't because--------------------My pussy hurts.
> 
> ...



What a dick. 

Your excuses......................................

I have to go get a Shake from Steak and Shake.

I have to go WATCH somebody else do work to a car.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Quality Control

What i do best. :thumbsup: 

And on the way home get a shake.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 27 2005, 10:58 PM
> *Quality Control
> 
> What i do best. :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just finished up a certain Cadillac today, but I didn't do the set up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH UR MONTE IT LOOK'S LIKE U GOING DA RIGHT WAY I WISH I WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME GOOD JOB HOPE 2 SEE THE MONTE DONE..HERE A PIC OF MINE IT'S 1984 M.C. IM IN DA (818) ..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice Monte I like the grill and the headlights.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My excuse...


I'm a lazy bitch!


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Yeah...I like that front end of the Monte....Looks Clean


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Looks real nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

THANKS 4 DA COMPLIMENTS ON MY MONTES FRONT END CAPRICE HEAD LIGHTS GMC TRUCK BILLET GRILL AND HONDA LIGHTS IN DA BOTTOM ....YUP HONDA LIGHTS FIT .......ALL MIND @ WORK ....(818)


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

This topic is dead now that Timbuddy has a boat.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 30 2005, 10:20 AM
> *This topic is dead now that Timbuddy has a boat.
> [snapback]3509875[/snapback]​*



Damn Timbuddy you have more money than the president :0

Damn and my boy has a greenhouse on the front of his house 
now that's Pimpin :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 31 2005, 06:23 PM
> *Damn Timbuddy you have more money than the president :0
> 
> Damn and my boy has a greenhouse on the front of his house
> ...



No Thats One Big Ass Fish Tank Where He Keeps His Trophy Fish. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 30 2005, 11:20 AM
> *This topic is dead now that Timbuddy has a boat.
> [snapback]3509875[/snapback]​*



No it has just been too damn hot and I have been too busy working on everybody elses stuff.  But I have been using the boat. :biggrin: That is not a greenhouse, but it gets so hot in there it killed the plants.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 1 2005, 09:15 PM
> *No it has just been too damn hot and I have been too busy working on everybody elses stuff.   But I have been using the boat.  :biggrin:  That is not a greenhouse, but it gets so hot in there it killed the plants.
> [snapback]3524597[/snapback]​*


you told me it was the tabacco you spit in there that killed them ..... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 11:33 PM
> *you told me it was the tabacco you spit in there that killed them ..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3524673[/snapback]​*


No not this time. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Move me to projects. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 10 2005, 03:40 AM~3578144
> *Move me to projects.  :biggrin:
> *


you don't want to like there!a timid whity like you will never last.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

nice ass car 
and a nice ass 3


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

This car looks like a 4- wheeler right now. Tim's got the Super Swampers on it


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Motivation :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

$$$$$$$$$

:biggrin:

I have nobody to motivate me down here.  I need a part Ryan..........


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2005, 05:48 PM~3638105
> *$$$$$$$$$
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Okay dokay.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 16 2005, 07:52 PM~3638130
> *Okay dokay.
> *



And I am not talking about the tanks.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ok What Do You Need?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2005, 06:48 PM~3638105
> *$$$$$$$$$
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Get your ass out in the shop since its not 90 every day now!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Aug 17 2005, 08:08 AM~3641090
> *Get your ass out in the shop since its not 90 every day now!!
> *



Still working on other peoples cars.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2005, 02:16 PM~3642770
> *Still working on other peoples cars.
> *


gotta make that money....i just did the same for a few days...not suspension related though  I still got 2 cars with head gaskets, a rack and pinion job, and a transmission job to do lined up still 

i know the feeling, but i got to make good use of the shop


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 18 2005, 09:55 PM~3654571
> *:0
> *


ZIP ZERO TIMM-e Tite with the dolla....................... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 19 2005, 06:28 AM~3655842
> *ZIP ZERO TIMM-e Tite with the dolla....................... :biggrin:
> *



At least you are right. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 19 2005, 02:26 PM~3657916
> *At least you are right.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 19 2005, 05:28 AM~3655842
> *ZIP ZERO TIMM-e Tite with the dolla....................... :biggrin:
> *



WOW he must be bad to hear YOU say something like :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2005, 05:20 PM~3665945
> *WOW he must be bad to hear YOU say something like :0  :biggrin:
> *



Ted Buddy I need a loan. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=251907] hey tim like my dogs?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

I need me 2 of them LOL :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 08:24 AM~3668642
> *[attachmentid=251907] hey tim like my dogs?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dude if you didn't have those attack dogs .....you'd loose that mini truck.
as long as you had a shoe horn layin round to squeeze my in it.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 22 2005, 08:34 AM~3668661
> *dude if you didn't have those attack dogs .....you'd loose that mini truck.
> as long as you had a shoe horn layin round to squeeze my in it.
> *


the point i was trying to get around is the caddy's back on the frame and back in the garage!!!!!! the dogs were a joke!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 10:42 AM~3668673
> *the point i was trying to get around is the caddy's back on the frame and back in the garage!!!!!!  the dogs were a joke!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *



First thing I noticed before I even looked at the garage was the truck was parked where thae Caddy was. :0 Now you are waaaayyyyyy ahead. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

first thing i caught was the caddy in the garage.....someone did some work this weekend HUH....how were you workin the hotline and doin that at the same time........


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 08:42 AM~3668673
> *the point i was trying to get around is the caddy's back on the frame and back in the garage!!!!!!  the dogs were a joke!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *


what caddy oh shit i see it .....hell with the dogs showing thier teeth i was even afraid to loook into the garage. :biggrin: are the doggs mini pinchers?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 22 2005, 02:18 PM~3670349
> *what caddy oh shit i see it .....hell with the dogs showing thier teeth i was even afraid to loook into the garage. :biggrin: are the doggs mini pinchers?
> *


yeah.... little bastards!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 22 2005, 04:18 PM~3670349
> *what caddy oh shit i see it .....hell with the dogs showing thier teeth i was even afraid to loook into the garage. :biggrin: are the doggs mini pinchers?
> *



Those dogs will kill you. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Are those miniture pinchers?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 25 2005, 04:55 AM~3688278
> *Are those miniture pinchers?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Those dogs would knawl someones big toe clean off. Oh and looks good Tim!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Damn Tim, 32 pages and only about 2 pages of actual car pics :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Aug 25 2005, 02:34 PM~3690154
> *Damn Tim, 32 pages and only about 2 pages of actual car pics :biggrin:
> *



What can I say? :dunno: I have been working on my a-arms at work. :biggrin: Gotta get stuff ready for CHROME. :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump it up for my HOMIE 


G-Buddy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Tims G-body wayzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 27 2005, 11:15 PM~3705375
> *Tims G-body wayzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 28 2005, 12:15 AM~3705375
> *Tims G-body wayzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sup with these fools talkin bout ..kentucky wayz ...they are from hamiltucky..nacho asked if i was from tennesea cause he thought i talked so country.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heey wht der fuc dawes thhat man?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Do some work!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

After the fleetwood frame is done this topic will blow up. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

is that a self destruct message?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2005, 12:28 AM~3795863
> *is that a self destruct message?
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN he got you there man .........and josh you do talk real country mayne.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:12 AM~3795767
> *Do some work!
> *


u should try that curtis :0 lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 13 2005, 05:10 PM~3806947
> *u should try that curtis :0 lol
> *


I got you! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I will take some pics of stuff I am picking up tongiht and tomorrow for it.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 05:22 PM~3807051
> *I got you! :biggrin:
> *


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 13 2005, 05:37 PM~3807140
> *I will take some pics of stuff I am picking up tongiht and tomorrow for it.
> *


Oh snap! PITBULL!!!!!???????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Picked up my motor and trans tonight so I can take the motor to get rebuilt. :0 

Also sending some parts out for chrome tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice, hey do you know Mike does trannys too?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

New steering parts going to chrome. :0


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

look out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

good shit :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I got my tie rod collars, but they are different so I gotta make those right and they willl be going also.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 13 2005, 09:46 PM~3810208
> *Picked up my motor and trans tonight so I can take the motor to get rebuilt.  :0
> 
> Also sending some parts out for chrome tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


Man those look expensive as hell. You must have paid at least 2000 for all of that. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 14 2005, 10:54 AM~3812191
> *Man those look expensive as hell. You must have paid at least 2000 for all of that. :biggrin:
> *



No but close, but they didn't have Gold plating on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Did you get a different motor?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 14 2005, 12:42 PM~3812793
> *Did you get a different motor?
> *



Yep, got a 350 with center bolt Vortec heads and a 700 R4 trans.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 11:01 AM~3812905
> *Yep, got a 350 with center bolt Vortec heads and a 700 R4 trans.
> *


thats what i thought i had too, but it wasnt there are just center bolt heads,vortec heads have roller lifters.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 14 2005, 01:09 PM~3812970
> *thats what i thought i had too, but it wast there are just center bolt heads,vortec heads have roller lifters.....
> *


guess I will find out when I pull the valve covers. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

where is your chrome going to timmay?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 11:33 AM~3813155
> *guess I will find out when I pull the valve covers. :biggrin:
> *


yeah it takes an odd intake too... let mike know its got center bolt covers


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2005, 01:40 PM~3813212
> *where is your chrome going to timmay?
> *



AZ/CA


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 01:45 PM~3813238
> *AZ/CA
> *


have you gotten any parts for refernce yet ,on the quality/maybe some ideas on price.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2005, 01:57 PM~3813334
> *have you gotten any parts for refernce yet ,on the quality/maybe some ideas on price.
> *



Yes I have and I told Ryan all the prices.  Good prices and I got some sample stuff here at the house.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 14 2005, 10:41 AM~3813218
> *yeah it takes an odd intake too... let mike know its got center bolt covers
> *



yeah the center 4 bolts are more straight then the rest. we just did one on my homies ls.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 02:49 PM~3813752
> *Yes I have and I told Ryan all the prices.    Good prices and I got some sample stuff here at the house.
> *


he must be hording it all for himself,i am just plannin on wrapin my shit in aluminum foil anyway ...i am truly ghetto.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2005, 04:09 PM~3814229
> *he must be hording it all for himself,i am just plannin on wrapin my shit in aluminum foil anyway ...i am truly ghetto.
> *



It will look pretty. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 03:14 PM~3814264
> *It will look pretty.  :biggrin:
> *


yes and it will stay fresh for 24 to 48 hours in the fridge :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 14 2005, 06:48 PM~3815554
> *yes and it will stay fresh for 24 to 48 hours in the fridge :biggrin:
> *



Yes it will. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Picking up parts is about all I have been doing. But they are GOOD parts. :biggrin: :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 10:28 PM~3905593
> *Picking up parts is about all I have been doing.  But they are GOOD parts.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 wheres mine!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 08:28 PM~3905593
> *Picking up parts is about all I have been doing.  But they are GOOD parts.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


dick!!! j/k call me when you get up!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 29 2005, 06:59 AM~3907904
> *dick!!!    j/k call me when you get up!
> *


damn :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, I keep coming back to look at those blocks! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 06:58 AM~3914727
> *Damn, I keep coming back to look at those blocks! :biggrin:
> *



Well there isn't much else to look at in this topic  .................................Yet :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:wave: Homie.........


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 30 2005, 07:56 PM~3918919
> *:wave: Homie.........
> *



:wave: Muder Russia :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 06:58 AM~3914727
> *Damn, I keep coming back to look at those blocks! :biggrin:
> *


they are nice i need some of those


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL, I came back to check out the blocks. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 07:58 PM~3935396
> *LOL, I came back to check out the blocks. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

ttt for my homie who will never get his car done!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 03:03 PM~3954060
> *ttt for my homie who will never get his car done!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I decided to paint the car black and the frame red. Then put Red interior in it. The wheels will be black dish with red spokes.  I can't wait till it is done.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 01:48 PM~3954474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I decided to paint the car black and the frame red.  Then put Red interior in it.  The wheels will be black dish with red spokes.    I can't wait till it is done.
> *


heheheheheheh, it's going to be red again with black interior!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 03:52 PM~3954521
> *heheheheheheh, it's going to be red again  with black interior!!!!!!!
> *


I am still undecided. :biggrin: I will wait till you start sprasying your car and let you know.  j/k


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

*****ON HOLD*****


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 12:31 PM~4000141
> *****ON HOLD****
> 
> *


tell em why!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 03:05 PM~4000364
> *tell em why!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 


I'm broke.



:biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 01:32 PM~4000547
> *:uh:
> I'm broke.
> :biggrin:
> *


i guess you are now :0 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 03:34 PM~4000562
> *i guess you are now :0  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Close :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 01:37 PM~4000595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Close  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 02:31 PM~4000141
> *****ON HOLD****
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 05:14 PM~4001337
> *:dunno:
> *



You have a pm :cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2005, 05:15 PM~3918704
> *Well there isn't much else to look at in this topic  .................................Yet  :cheesy:
> *


HMMMMMM


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn you might as well give in and wheel this bitch outside like me and caranto have :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 07:33 PM~4002237
> *damn you might as well give in and wheel this bitch outside like me and caranto have  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

On The Back Burner...................... :around:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 22 2005, 10:54 PM~4053179
> *On The Back Burner...................... :around:
> *



Yes :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

so whats the hold up? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 15 2005, 06:56 PM~4413074
> *so whats the hold up? :biggrin:
> *


   :tears: 

The 69 is first. :cheesy:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

ask him how he likes those 12hour days at the brickyard...........lol made sure everything was spelled right ya jay [attachmentid=388393]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 16 2005, 06:08 PM~4420298
> *ask him how he likes those 12hour days at the brickyard...........lol                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  made sure everything was spelled right ya jay                  [attachmentid=388393]
> *



They suck, but hopefully I can start to get some time on the weekends. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I just went through this entire topic again!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 6 2006, 04:15 PM~4562062
> *I just went through this entire topic again!
> *


congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 6 2006, 05:15 PM~4562062
> *I just went through this entire topic again!
> *



You are the winner of the "I just wasted 1 hour of my time" award. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2005, 09:09 PM~4414563
> *    :tears:
> 
> The 69 is first.  :cheesy:
> *


did I miss a topic on it?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2006, 04:36 PM~4562777
> *You are the winner of the "I just wasted 1 hour of my time" award.  :biggrin:
> *



It was slow at work!  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Jan 6 2006, 09:45 PM~4563995
> *did I miss a topic on it?
> *



It's around here somewhere.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

What I really want to know is.... Timmy are you going to build this Monte when the 69 is complete? Please do! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 6 2006, 01:52 AM~5559224
> *What I really want to know is.... Timmy are you going to build this Monte when the 69 is complete?  Please do! :biggrin:
> *



YES :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 6 2006, 03:15 PM~4562062
> *I just went through this entire topic again!
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 29 2006, 06:07 PM~6467872
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

updates???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Nov 17 2006, 01:53 AM~6586450
> *updates???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Heres the pics of the new parts for it :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 17 2006, 12:05 PM~6587796
> *Heres the pics of the new parts for it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You dick. :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

That is some funny shit right there.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 17 2006, 11:44 AM~6588129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You dick.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol i couldnt resist.

BTW did you trade your truck in? I think i saw it today :scrutinize:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i thought it had that custom fit cover with the strings at the bottom......LOL....I know he put them muddin tires on it :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 18 2006, 03:07 AM~6593238
> *:biggrin:  lol i couldnt resist.
> 
> BTW did you trade your truck in? I think i saw it today  :scrutinize:
> *



Yes it is gone.  The dealership gave me what I wanted.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 17 2006, 12:05 PM~6587796
> *Heres the pics of the new parts for it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


and i expected russ to say something like this....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 18 2006, 09:51 AM~6593844
> *Yes it is gone.    The dealership gave me what I wanted.
> *


wow you got lucky i guess. When i saw how good the hood and fenders looked i knew it had to be your old one! :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

the hammer ping in the hood gave it away didnt it.....LOL :twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 18 2006, 12:10 PM~6594265
> *the hammer ping in the hood gave it away didnt it.....LOL :twak:
> *


hammer? That was from the WD-40 can :twak: :twak:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT :0 Is it on again?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 11 2007, 01:33 AM~7453618
> *TTT :0  Is it on again?
> *


\
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 11 2007, 03:16 PM~7455314
> *\
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Bringing it back ttt. :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

from winton cali 2 raleigh nc 4 all u monte loverz


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

call it re-re-ressurected.....LOL....


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 13 2007, 09:37 AM~9443290
> *looking good homie
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 13 2007, 02:02 PM~9444778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to finish the monte now? and how's the sandblasting coming?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 13 2007, 12:17 PM~9444857
> *are you going to finish the monte now? and how's the sandblasting coming?
> *


but what about the Impala?


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

sup timmay


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

happy birthday Tim :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hello everyone. Not sure what I am gonna do, can't afford anything right now.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you got the steel....the welder.....the frame......do you have the time....lol


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

:worship: :loco: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Timmy, where are you? :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 19 2008, 07:20 AM~9732519
> *Timmy, where are you?  :0
> *


LOST?!?!?! :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Just letting everyone know I still have this car. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2008, 10:52 AM~9885152
> *Just letting everyone know I still have this car.  :biggrin:
> *


good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 7 2008, 08:49 AM~9885443
> *good to hear  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i was there just a few weeks ago.





all he has left to do is everythng :0 pretty much just like my shop full of cars.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9889786
> *yea i was there just a few weeks ago.
> all he has left to do is everythng  :0  pretty much just like my shop full of cars.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

You better hurry up timmy mine will be done before yoursssssssssss :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9889786
> *yea i was there just a few weeks ago.
> all he has left to do is everythng  :0  pretty much just like my shop full of cars.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 24 2008, 04:55 AM~9770684
> *LOST?!?!?!  :dunno:
> *


did you ever sell your Chevy Tim? Whats the plans for the Monte now?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Feb 8 2008, 11:22 PM~9899066
> *did you ever sell your Chevy Tim?  Whats the plans for the Monte now?
> *



I wish I could sell it. The Monte is just getting some unfinished business taken care of.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 9 2008, 05:53 AM~9901252
> *I wish I could sell it.  The Monte is just getting some unfinished business taken care of.
> *



its about fucking time.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 9 2008, 09:30 AM~9901304
> *its about fucking time.....lol
> *




blah blah blah

:uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I did something :cheesy: Not much but it was something and it involved a welder.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I did something else. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

whats up Tim when are you going to come and get that Monte? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More progress this week. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10230305
> *I did something else.  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 22 2008, 02:53 PM~10230305
> *I did something else.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Good to see.... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Belly is clean frame will be here tomorrow!!!!! I hope to have it all painted by next weekend. :biggrin: Then I can get the motor ready then. I will take some pics in the morning.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wuz up with the parts tim?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10338129
> *wuz up with the parts tim?
> *


I looked today and didn't have them.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

get that shit finished mufukka!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is some pics from today. Got the firewall ready for a little mud. I also reinforced the back of the steel that I welded on the firewall to make sure it wouldn't flex while hopping. I also made a piece to take place of the factory drip pan that is sloped to one corner so the water will drain if it rains or if I wash it. Enjoy!!! Oh yeah a pic of the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

looking good Tim,,I need a damn Rotisserie!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

see you did alright by yourself this weekend....lol....lookin good now hurry up....summer is coming,......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks fellas. Still got a little ways to go. But should be a lot closer by the weekend.


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

:biggrin: nice home its gonna come out good


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

''HOMIE''


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Shizzam!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 7 2008, 01:22 PM~10354815
> *Shizzam!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

more pics of the frame


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 7 2008, 03:30 PM~10355940
> *more pics of the frame
> *


I will have some later on this week. I have to do some smoothing and a couple of extra special things. :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 7 2008, 11:22 AM~10354815
> *Shizzam!!!!!!!!
> *


Did you say that out loud.................... :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 6 2008, 12:52 PM~10347787
> *Here is some pics from today.  Got the firewall ready for a little mud.  I also reinforced the back of the steel that I welded on the firewall to make sure it wouldn't flex while hopping.  I also made a piece to take place of the factory drip pan that is sloped to one corner so the water will drain if it rains or if I wash it.  Enjoy!!!  Oh yeah a pic of the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking go homie keep up the good ass work  frame is looking bad as


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I got the spare tire well finished and seam sealed everything so I need to bondo the firewall and the belly will be ready for paint.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you should have just zip screwed a piece of metal onto the firewall. It's soooomuch cleaner that way


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 8 2008, 05:21 PM~10366914
> *you should have just zip screwed a piece of metal onto the firewall.  It's soooomuch cleaner that way
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Bondo will be done on the firewall tomorrow. I am having a special guest apperance. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 8 2008, 06:44 PM~10367586
> *Bondo will be done on the firewall tomorrow.  I am having a special guest apperance. :biggrin:
> *



i would think about using a metal filler if i were you......remember bondo gets hot.....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 8 2008, 10:16 PM~10367873
> *i would think about using a metal filler if i were you......remember bondo gets hot.....
> *


And if you dont beleive him just look at his car :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 8 2008, 10:16 PM~10367873
> *i would think about using a metal filler if i were you......remember bondo gets hot.....
> *



The expert told me no need. :dunno: I bought some already.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Got any pics of the spare tire hole after you finished it?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 9 2008, 08:03 AM~10370572
> *Got any pics of the spare tire hole after you finished it?
> *



I will get some today.  It was cut out previously, but I only had it done from the top, now it has metal on the bottom also.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 9 2008, 01:35 AM~10370088
> *And if you dont beleive him just look at his car  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: metal glaze is our friend


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 9 2008, 02:35 AM~10370088
> *And if you dont beleive him just look at his car  :cheesy:
> *



I also found out that he used thin sheet metal. :biggrin: I used about 1/16" and I also reinforced the back side so it wouldn't flex. So it should be good.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Josh got the Duraglass on and the first coat of Bondo. He is gonna finish it up Friday. I got the rear mounts moved on the frame and welded in some pipe for the cylinders. I will post pics later today.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2008, 10:37 AM~10381391
> *Josh got the Duraglass on and the first coat of Bondo.  He is gonna finish it up Friday.  I got the rear mounts moved on the frame and welded in some pipe for the cylinders.  I will post pics later today.
> *


thats your frame Josh has right now Tim?? Nice by the way,,what color(s) are you painting it?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ummm no billy.....that frame josh is working on is Ivan's i think his name is 4pumpcutty on here......Tims frame is at tims house.....lol....


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 10 2008, 03:47 PM~10384159
> *ummm no billy.....that frame josh is working on is Ivan's i think his name is 4pumpcutty on here......Tims frame is at tims house.....lol....
> *


now I'm really confused    







































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No Billy Josh is doing my Firewall and I worked on the frame while he was starting on it. Is that better? lol


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2008, 06:19 PM~10385583
> *No Billy Josh is doing my Firewall and I worked on the frame while he was starting on it.  Is that better?  lol
> *


wow,,,,,,I'll take your word for it :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice work though


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

man you got billy lost.....lol.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

tim do you know if a 44in moon roof will fit on a monte just like your?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

if im not mistaken there is one in the blue monte hopper thats in DownIVLife c.c. in KC there is very little room left on the edge of the roof after you do it....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 11 2008, 07:11 PM~10393493
> *tim do you know if a 44in moon roof will fit on a monte just like your?
> *



It will but ooooooo weeeeee it is a job to make it right so it won't buckle just ask big pimpin on here. :biggrin: I am going with a 38" moonroof so it doesn't look to big or too small.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

sounds like prgress, do we get to see pics or is it a secret


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 12 2008, 09:08 AM~10397284
> *sounds like prgress, do we get to see pics or is it a secret
> *


He only posts pics once every 6 months


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 12 2008, 11:39 AM~10397939
> *He only posts pics once every 6 months
> *


 :biggrin: 

Dick


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you rang 






got that color worked out for mine today baby steps baby steps


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10399389
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Dick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I know theres going to be a lot to show in the next few weeks though


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 13 2008, 12:30 AM~10401915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know theres going to be a lot to show in the next few weeks though
> *



Yes sir!! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Alright Fuckers here is the pics. Fire wall is done and the frame has been smoothed even included some bondo to make it real smooth. Next will be engine mock up then paint the belly, frame, supension etc...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good. No air good thing your young :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

that frame is gonna be smooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

what kind of grinder are you using on your frame/grit??

lookin smooooooth


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

nice tim,,all-metal and filler?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 13 2008, 06:03 PM~10406115
> *nice tim,,all-metal and filler?
> *


Used Duraglass and Bondo.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that frame looks nice and smooth. Can't wait to see some color. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn Server!! :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the Comments everyone. Hope to have some major stuff happen in the next couple of weeks. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Frame turned out nice.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 07:02 AM~10410400
> *Frame turned out nice.
> *



Yes it did. I changed a couple of things but all in all it is a good job.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What color are you painting it?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 11:57 AM~10411402
> *What color are you painting it?
> *



The FRame and the bottom of the car are going to be Black. The car is going to be the same color it is now maybe a little different.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 14 2008, 08:53 AM~10411382
> *Yes it did.  I changed a couple of things but all in all it is a good job.
> *


is that the frame you did or in it another one?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 14 2008, 06:39 PM~10414620
> *is that the frame you did or in it another one?
> *



Jason did this one for me and he has my frame with the mods done to it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More progress today!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 15 2008, 02:35 AM~10419510
> *Jason did this one for me and he has my frame with the mods done to it.
> *


kool


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Good stuff Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Looking great Timmy. Dude if I had more time I would be over there. You really don't know how much I miss helping you build Cars!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looking great! Why the frame swap?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 16 2008, 12:26 AM~10426397
> *Looking great!  Why the frame swap?
> *


I am not looking to do 50's to 60's. :biggrin: Just 40's to 50's :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looking good timmy, glad i could help homie


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 17 2008, 08:13 AM~10436651
> *looking good timmy, glad i could help homie
> *



I am glad you could help too. :biggrin: I go the rear buckets put in and I cut out the motor mounts so hopefully I can have the motor mounts in and chain mounts welded on so I can paint it this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 13 2008, 01:54 PM~10405811
> *Alright Fuckers here is the pics.  Fire wall is done and the frame has been smoothed even included some bondo to make it real smooth.  Next will be engine mock up then paint the belly, frame, supension etc...
> 
> 
> ...


damn Tim! you had to go over my work!!!!!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT... Did you paint the frame and Belly today? Post up the pics. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Apr 19 2008, 05:15 PM~10454579
> *TTT... Did you paint the frame and Belly today?  Post up the pics. :0
> *


No I didn't I have to make some chain mounts and my plasma cutter tips are all jacked. :angry: I will just make some at work tomorrow. Hopefully paint this week and start on the moonroof next weekend . :cheesy: 



And Josh I totally redid your horrible work :biggrin: Fucker!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

lookin real good


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Frame and belly are primered. Should have the Core support, rear end and a couple small things primed tonight and I will try to paint the belly and the frame. It is coming along nicely now. I also picked up a shit load of parts today.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 22 2008, 01:25 PM~10477116
> *Frame and belly are primered.  Should have the Core support, rear end and a couple small things primed tonight and I will try to paint the belly and the frame.  It is coming along nicely now.  I also picked up a shit load of parts today.
> *


see what happens when you work on it. Sorry I couldn't resist. I can't wait till I can start on mine :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ran into some problems last night.............wouldn't be a lowrider without them. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey you would be doing alright if someone tried to do a house call.....just pull out the mower on them......lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10483526
> *hey you would be doing alright if someone tried to do a house call.....just pull out the mower on them......lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You like that? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i know you could get a few of em......lol......you could definitely say no weight,,,,,,lol.....all power.......briggs and straton that is.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0 Still here.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey thanks for the help tim....


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

frame looks good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pics of the chain mounts :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10575131
> *pics of the chain mounts  :biggrin:
> *


I will get some today, worked most of the day yesterday trying to get the frame rolling. :0 I got the rear end on, just need to pick up some part and the front end will be done.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

nice work keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry about the pics, I have a lot going on this week with selling my house and buying the lot for the new one. But I should be able to get some more done on Wed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 6 2008, 04:59 AM~10586443
> *Sorry about the pics, I have a lot going on this week with selling my house and buying the lot for the new one.  But I should be able to get some more done on Wed.  :thumbsup:
> *


patiently waiting :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you might as well get out your lawn chair and a pillow cause your gonna be waitin a while......lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 6 2008, 03:46 PM~10591067
> *you might as well get out your lawn chair and a pillow cause your gonna be waitin a while......lol
> *


maybe ill push the bed over here?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 6 2008, 04:55 PM~10591176
> *maybe ill push the bed over here?
> *


he has me wandering about those chain mounts to. i am thinking there going to be short pieces of channel? maybe c/3x6 about 3 inches long :dunno: that's the way i finally got the front of the caprice to stop snapping bolts


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 6 2008, 05:20 PM~10591989
> *he has me wandering about those chain mounts to.  i am thinking there going to be short pieces of channel? maybe c/3x6 about 3 inches long  :dunno: that's the way i finally got the front of the caprice to stop snapping bolts
> *


got pics of that? really curious now.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Pics tomorrow for sure. I was waiting on some parts to finish the front end and I will pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i know what the chain mounts look like does that help you.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10593375
> *i know what the chain mounts look like does that help you.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10593375
> *i know what the chain mounts look like does that help you.....lol
> *


not unless you can down load it on to the computer :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok so I got some pics and there is some chain mount pics for Mark. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, stuff looks great!
few questions, i see you did buckets. do they not bind or squeak? my attempted didnt turn out so hot :angry:  what size is the pipe you used? lasty what did you use to cut the bucket holes?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

nice chain mounts, that really raises the shear strength on the bolt. 

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey mark just a heads up that is exactly what those chain mounts look like.....lol...jk....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

nice....plus I love the color


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 7 2008, 06:39 PM~10602020
> *wow, stuff looks great!
> few questions, i see you did buckets. do they not bind or squeak? my attempted didnt turn out so hot  :angry:    what size is the pipe you used? lasty what did you use to cut the bucket holes?
> *


The buckets will not bind or squeak because everything is pivoting at the powerball. I used the same size pipe Brent sent you and the same size he used on his wagon. I cut the bucket holes with my plasma.  Thanks for the other comments everyone. I have ran into problems here and there and my time has been limited lately so it is coming along just not fast enough for me.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 7 2008, 05:24 PM~10602289
> *Hey mark just a heads up that is exactly what those chain mounts look like.....lol...jk....
> *


good thing you told me, i about looked right over it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 7 2008, 05:53 PM~10602507
> *The buckets will not bind or squeak because everything is pivoting at the powerball.  I used the same size pipe Brent sent you and the same size he used on his wagon.  I cut the bucket holes with my plasma.    Thanks for the other comments everyone.  I have ran into problems here and there and my time has been limited lately so it is coming along just not fast enough for me.
> *


you have inspired me to give my a second chance. once i get the 4-link finished, so i know how it will move, ill play around with the buckets some.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 8 2008, 12:13 AM~10604825
> *you have inspired me to give my a second chance. once i get the 4-link finished, so i know how it will move, ill play around with the buckets some.
> *



SWEET! :cheesy:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

SiCK  
your frame really comes out very nice homie !!! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@May 8 2008, 06:12 AM~10605946
> *SiCK
> your frame really comes out very nice homie !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Progress :thumbsup: 

Looks good! Them are some mean ass rear spring pockets.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good tim!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!! More Progress over the weekend!!!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Weekend is almost over, where are the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you get any more pieces of oyur puzzle to fit together? :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 01:08 PM~10628188
> *Did you get any more pieces of oyur puzzle to fit together?  :0
> *


Yes I got the front end all put together now. The rear is together also. FUCK A MOONROOF!!!!!! The Caprice fought us trying to fit one and now the Monte is so I guess it will just get patterns on the roof. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 11 2008, 05:04 PM~10629412
> *Yes I got the front end all put together now.  The rear is together also.  FUCK A MOONROOF!!!!!!  The Caprice fought us trying to fit one and now the Monte is so I guess it will just get patterns on the roof.  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: You and your damn cars.

Well at least its one less thing keeping it from being done. Now get the damn body on :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 06:57 PM~10630083
> *:banghead:  :banghead: You and your damn cars.
> 
> Well at least its one less thing keeping it from being done.  Now get the damn body on  :biggrin:
> *



I know my LUCK follows me everywhere when I am dealing with cars. I even let you have a little of it when we built the Caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 12 2008, 06:45 AM~10633236
> *I know my LUCK follows me everywhere when I am dealing with cars.  I even let you have a little of it when we built the Caddy!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thanks for posessing that car for me :uh: 

I hope none of that shit rubbed off on me the other day. Because I'm on a roll on my project :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2008, 11:06 AM~10634119
> *Yeah thanks for posessing that car for me  :uh:
> 
> I hope none of that shit rubbed off on me the other day. Because I'm on a roll on my project  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 12 2008, 01:25 PM~10635126
> *looks good :0
> *



Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

lookin goodd tim so you gonna finish the monte


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@May 13 2008, 07:05 AM~10642288
> *lookin goodd tim so you gonna finish the monte
> *



thats the plan till it changes. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looking good so far Tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

First and foremost I wanna dedicate this to my 2 biggest helpers of the night!!!!! :biggrin


More pics to come!








Tank & Beer!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you neglected to tell me beer was involved.....lol


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10673723
> *First and foremost I wanna dedicate this to my 2 biggest helpers of the night!!!!!  :biggrin
> More pics to come!
> Tank & Beer!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

we could have worked something out.....there was no cruise by the way......thats what i did....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Now on to the good stuff. After having a hell of a time rounding up parts and such I finally got the frame rolling. I also got the body on the frame and the rack mounts welded in.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10673732
> *you neglected to tell me beer was involved.....lol
> *



Not to mention GOOD Beer! :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Looks good Timmy, keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 16 2008, 10:45 PM~10673767
> *Looks good Timmy, keep it up. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Jamie, It was good talking to you the other day. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10673786
> *Thanks Jamie, It was good talking to you the other day.  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good beer? that looked like select to me.......maybe you were just puttin that there for the pic....


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2008, 10:55 PM~10673823
> *good beer? that looked like select to me.......maybe you were just puttin that there for the pic....
> *



That is Good Beer! :biggrin: And I will enjoy more of it tomorrow! :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 17 2008, 04:43 AM~10673753
> *Now on to the good stuff.  After having a hell of a time rounding up parts and such I finally got the frame rolling.  I also got the body on the frame and the rack mounts welded in.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

well depending on how long i work on mine i might have to join you tomorrow but i can already tell i will need to BMOB.....LMAO


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Just saying whats up Timmmaayy! Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i am glad im gonna work on mine tomorrow....you might catch up for real if i keep slippin....cause i go on vacation next week so i will miss two weekends worth of work.....


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hows your brothers car comin ? i see it in the back :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty+May 16 2008, 11:02 PM~10673867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is still sitting waiting for money. It needs batts.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Motor is done for the most part just waiting on some parts to come in. :biggrin: No more pics till the motor is done.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn looking good tim, and the dog looks bad ass too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

looking good just one question

on the passanger fender. what clip is need on the chrome piece that is closes to the door.2 little ones or 1 big one. i know the other one need just 1 little


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 19 2008, 12:34 AM~10683842
> *damn looking good tim, and the dog looks bad ass too
> *


He's cool for a puppy :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Coming together!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everybody for the comments. I actually changed my own mind on the motor a little so we will see what happens when all my parts get here. It will be a week probably.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Only 3.1 Carbs for Bud Select. Good Shit. Car looks great Homie.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@May 19 2008, 06:11 AM~10684872
> *Only 3.1 Carbs for Bud Select.  Good Shit.  Car looks great Homie.....
> *


Thanks, Sorry I didn't get up with you yesterday. I worked on the motor from about 9-5. Should pay off though! :cheesy:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

That's cool Bro.... I knew your were busy. Did those shoes ever come in? If so Dee can come up to Stride-Rite to pick them up.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@May 19 2008, 09:33 AM~10685257
> *That's cool Bro....  I knew your were busy.  Did those shoes ever come in?  If so Dee can come up to Stride-Rite to pick them up.
> *



Thier in my car!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Got SOME parts over the weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2008, 02:31 PM~10739479
> *Got SOME parts over the weekend. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 post them up homie :biggrin: what is it some lotion??? (chrome )


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 27 2008, 12:12 AM~10742435
> *:0 post them up homie :biggrin: what is it some lotion??? (chrome )
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10742435
> *:0 post them up homie :biggrin: what is it some lotion???
> *


It puts the lotion on the car! Don't make me get the hose!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10747201
> *It puts the lotion on the car! Don't make me get the hose!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I got everything now just have to assemble it. :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Pics Pics Pics Pics :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

we want pics pleaseeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

timmmmmmmmmaaaaaay uffin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry I have been busy so far this week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Of course ran into some problems with parts again, but at least it is getting some paint this weekend. :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 12 2008, 06:31 AM~10853092
> *Of course ran into some problems with parts again, but at least it is getting some paint this weekend.  :0
> *


what color are you going with???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Periwinkle!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 12 2008, 11:01 AM~10853700
> *Periwinkle!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


***!!!!


It will be brown. :biggrin: And I am going to aribrush a terd on the hood.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Mr. Hanky!?!??!??!?! "You're gonna catch a cooolllddddd."


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 12 2008, 10:51 AM~10854827
> *Mr. Hanky!?!??!??!?!  "You're gonna catch a cooolllddddd."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 12 2008, 11:01 AM~10854014
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ***!!!!
> It will be brown.  :biggrin:  And I am going to aribrush a terd on the hood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

The paint is on


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 01:36 PM~10869450
> *The paint is on
> *


 :0 pic or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Preview......










And heres the motor :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn he wasn't kidding


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 10:25 PM~10871332
> *Preview......
> 
> 
> ...


i like that color... gonna be dope :cheesy:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Lookin real good. I love the color too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

looks great :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

im callin and taddlin on you that you posted pics.....lol...jk


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10875995
> *im callin and taddlin on you that you posted pics.....lol...jk
> *


Dont matter, hes out of the office :0 

I'm not posting the finished product anyways


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871332
> *Preview......
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871332
> *Preview......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man like that color


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I love that color it looks great


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i know he is outta office i talked to him before he left for the day....lol.....it does look nice though i really like the fire wall and it looks really clean......


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871332
> *Preview......
> 
> 
> ...


The color will go nicely with Mr. Hanky. :biggrin: Looks good Timmy keep at it.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Nice.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> Preview......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Bout Time *** :0


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

CLean Monte Know any one that wants a 65 impala 2dr?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

All I gotta say is wow I go away for vacation and come back to some very nice work by Doe and Josh (RED). I love it and can't wait for the finished product. :0 Thanks for all the comments it was hell picking a color.....ask Josh. :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good big dog


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10921459
> *looking good big dog
> *



Thanks homie it is on its way. :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2008, 06:45 PM~10921508
> *Thanks homie it is on its way.  :0
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2008, 08:18 PM~10921402
> *All I gotta say is wow I go away for vacation and come back to some very nice work by Doe and Josh (RED).  I love it and can't wait for the finished product.  :0  Thanks for all the comments it was hell picking a color.....ask Josh.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats lookin good


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looks good tim


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I wish I had patience to build something nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

looks sick tim


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn it looks good. Glad you finally got back so we could see the firewall and the color outside :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looks good,i love leaf..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am very pleased.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

WOW!!!!! digging the color......... Im happy for ya homie, you be rolling soon!!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good Tim maybe you need more vacations :biggrin: love the color


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks really nice the color and finish is off the hook!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks again everyone. Like I said Josh and Doe did great.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks good Tim, nice color choice. can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2008, 01:25 PM~10924835
> *Looks good Tim, nice color choice.  can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished!
> *



Thanks homie I can't wait either. It will be over the next couple of months because I am getting ready to move and build a house so it will move a little slow through that time


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

nice color


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks damn good tim, I'm so glad things are going good for ya on this car.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 22 2008, 03:08 PM~10925790
> *Thanks homie I can't wait either.  It will be over the next couple of months because I am getting ready to move and build a house so it will move a little slow through that time
> *



I feel ya bro. i'm going through the same thing, trying to save money for a house. my project has been hold for quite sometime.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Gangstaness homie!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looking good guys, gonna have it ready for the picnic?


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just read the whole build up..the car looks real nice...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 23 2008, 03:04 PM~10932498
> *looking good guys, gonna have it ready for the picnic?
> *



Thanks homie. I wish it could be ready, but I am getting ready to move so it will slow aup a bit.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks great tim I love that color and josh did a great job on that firewall


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2008, 03:35 AM~10938448
> *Thanks homie.  I wish it could be ready, but I am getting ready to move so it will slow aup a bit.
> *


I understand that, not enuff time in the day


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2008, 02:35 AM~10938448
> *Thanks homie.  I wish it could be ready, but I am getting ready to move so it will slow aup a bit.
> *


did ya get that place by my parental figures?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10940785
> *did ya get that place by my parental figures?
> *



Yes and the garage doesn't have 220. :angry: Oh well I guess I will have to fix that. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 25 2008, 06:13 AM~10946561
> *Yes and the garage doesn't have 220.  :angry:  Oh well I guess I will have to fix that.  :biggrin:
> *


yea that shouldn't be too hard. Lemme know if ya need some help. I'll Pm ya my Number


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

car looks real nice. If ya need any help moving let me know man. My F150 could use a workout :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Car looks like its finally coming along. I'm so glad to see this car come from your Gramps and come up like it is. I never thought you would get around to it. This is the car you've been dreaming about for years. :biggrin: Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see it finished.

Steve


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10962348
> *Car looks like its finally coming along.  I'm so glad to see this car come from your Gramps and come up like it is.  I never thought you would get around to it.  This is the car you've been dreaming about for years.  :biggrin:  Keep up the great work.  Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> Steve
> *


Thanks man. I should have done this car before the Caprice, but I made a mistake and I am cutting my losses.  But at least the Monte will be exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Uh oh she has a motor in her. :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 5 2008, 08:22 AM~11016412
> *Uh oh she has a motor in her.  :0
> *


Damn everybody got down in the garage on the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11016490
> *Damn everybody got down in the garage on the 4th  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey bro nice work on the monte!!!!! Im fixin to wrap a monte frame, wat size metal did you use ?? Thats 1 of the cleanest wrap jobs ive seen in a long time!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok here are some pics.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 6 2008, 01:44 PM~11022071
> *Ok here are some pics.
> 
> 
> ...


looking bad ass tim, i likey :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks Billy. It is coming along.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Timmay


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 6 2008, 05:05 PM~11022782
> *lookin good Timmay
> *



Thanks Dolle hope you are doing better and I will probably see you this weekend.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 6 2008, 04:12 PM~11022836
> *Thanks Dolle hope you are doing better and I will probably see you this weekend.
> *


I hope to be at Johns on friday and John (lalo) is driving my car to the show on saturday me and the wife got something going on


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks hopefully I can keep momentum even though I am moving.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks real good Tim. You going to put a new top on it or paint it?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 7 2008, 04:14 PM~11029485
> *Looks real good Tim. You going to put a new top on it or paint it?
> *



Thanks, I am going to pattern it...............well Josh is. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you get that garage cleaned out yet?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam nice topic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 7 2008, 07:23 PM~11030865
> *you get that garage cleaned out yet?
> *



Working on it, got everything out in the middle of the garage now.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 6 2008, 12:44 PM~11022071
> *Ok here are some pics.
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:worship: Damn Buddie :wave:


----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)

car is looking good man , makes me want to rebuild my ls


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 8 2008, 07:00 PM~11040069
> *:worship: Damn Buddie  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking damn good bro


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

Hell yea bro, lookin good! Timmy you and your bro are gonna be puttin it down with the gbody's here soon in the ville just add these to the many of cars louisville gonna be known for before its over with!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jul 9 2008, 04:25 PM~11047751
> *Hell yea bro, lookin good! Timmy you and your bro are gonna be puttin it down with the gbody's here soon in the ville just add these to the many of cars louisville gonna be known for before its over with!
> *



Thanks Aaron.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks good Tim


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

like you're ride how long have you had it? :nicoderm:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

He has had this ride for about 9 years or so.... But its been in the Family since 1983 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:

Progress soon, been too busy riding.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 12 2008, 05:58 AM~11322406
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Progress soon, been too busy riding.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 12 2008, 06:58 AM~11322406
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Progress soon, been too busy riding.
> *



never thought i would hear you say that,.......good stuff to hear....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2008, 09:20 AM~11322626
> *never thought i would hear you say that,.......good stuff to hear....
> *



If it rains this weekend I will be putting in some work.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Where?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 12 2008, 02:06 PM~11324427
> *Where?
> *


At the rental house. Swing on by. It would be cool to get a hand.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT.... Hey Timmy where is the Monte?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 11 2008, 03:31 PM~11577113
> *TTT.... Hey Timmy where is the Monte?
> *



In the garage, still waiting on you to come help. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looking good, wish my body was on.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 11 2008, 04:59 PM~11577874
> *looking good, wish my body was on.
> *



Quit spending 6 months on the suspension and it would be. :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

TIM WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING MAN LOOKIN GOOD . I LIKE HOW CLEAN AND SIMPLE AT THE SAME TIME A REAL STREET RIDE 
YOU HURD WHAT HAPPEND TO MY CUTTY ? BUT SINCE I STILL HAVE ALL THE JUICE FOR IT I MIGHT BE DOING SOMETHING OVER THE WINTER


----------



## cypress hill (Sep 8, 2008)

hey jst a curious question how mch did that silver leafing cost you ?? on the fire walll ?? it looks dam good man


----------



## cypress hill (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cypress hill_@Sep 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11581597
> *hey  jst a  curious  question  how mch  did that  silver leafing cost you  ?? on the fire walll ??    it looks dam good man
> *


 gold leafing i ment lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11581454
> *TIM WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING MAN LOOKIN GOOD . I LIKE HOW CLEAN AND SIMPLE AT THE SAME TIME A REAL STREET RIDE
> YOU HURD WHAT HAPPEND TO MY CUTTY ? BUT SINCE I STILL HAVE ALL THE JUICE FOR IT I MIGHT BE DOING SOMETHING OVER THE WINTER
> *



What up? Did it get stolen or something? 


And for the gold leaf get in contact with RED on here.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah i put it in storage cause i lost my house i had every thing for it but the intirior for it went out to get it to block and paint it and the fucking storage door was open the storage place said that some one 2 days befor pulled in useing my code to get in the gate and because of that the insurance would not cover it thinking i set it up or something i still have my juice but they got every thing else 18,000 down the drain but if any one trys to bring it out even with a new body on the frame ill know its mine


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 12 2008, 09:07 PM~11588952
> *yeah i put it in storage cause i lost my house i had every thing for it but the intirior for it went out to get it to block and paint it and the fucking storage door was open the storage place said that some one 2 days befor pulled in useing my code to get in the gate and because of that the insurance would not cover it thinking i set it up or something i still have my juice but they got every thing else 18,000 down the drain but if any one trys to bring it out even with a new body on the frame ill know its mine
> *


I would have been so sick.  I hope to have mine out next year for sure, but I gotta get it going this weekend.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BRO IM LIKE A MD'S KID IM LOVIN IT!!!!!!! HA HA AND ON MINE YEAH SICK AINT EVEN THE WORD I WAS SO PISSED BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO BUT MOVE ON ME BEING MAD WONT GET IT BACK


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Motor is all wired up, plugs and plug wires all nice and neat, baelt is on, carb is on, did some cleaning up with the wires. Just need to hook up a couple vac lines and fuel line and I can put the front end on. Probably gonna do that tomorrow.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn that sucks it was prolly the storage owners or one of ur friends that you took to the storage and watched you put tin the code


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I would have had the whole front end together and it running by today, but having no power has fucked me from even opening my garage. :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 17 2008, 10:02 AM~11623937
> *I would have had the whole front end together and it running by today, but having no power has fucked me from even opening my garage.  :angry:
> *




im down to help when you get on yur feet


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2008, 11:31 AM~11624427
> *im down to help when you get on yur feet
> *


Thanks BOB!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

a couple motor pics :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 17 2008, 02:23 AM~11623014
> *damn that sucks it was prolly the storage owners or one of ur friends that you took to the storage and watched you put tin the code
> *


yeah bro i think i know who did it but he is no were to be found let alone the car and i have no way to find him beleve me i have tried the only good thing is that if any thing ever comes out on another car ill be able to tell  


tim sorry for taking over your post for a min :biggrin: get a generator and get that bitch done lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Dammit Wayne!!!! I got power back now.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

ha ha good to hear :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Sep 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11652184
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *


Thanks homie. It will be a lot easier to work on with only one car in the garage.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

shits lookin real nice, I need to start bustin ass


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looking good Tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks homies. I am looking foward to having some room to work on it. Hope to have it ready for the rest of the paint in the couple weeks.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The Lincoln will be gone after today so hopefully some progress.


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2008, 03:35 PM~11645199
> *a couple motor pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niiice :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT for tim


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Bro what are you going to do next? I have a vacation planned for the next two weeks. Maybe I can come by one day and we could bust something out on it..... :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 1 2008, 12:49 AM~11745894
> *Bro what are you going to do next?  I have a vacation planned for the next two weeks.  Maybe I can come by one day and we could bust something out on it..... :biggrin:
> *


Well I need to get the gas tank on, the motor running, the dog house on, the bumpers bolted up and that will be it till Doe and Josh are done with it. Then I gotta put the interior back in it and the setup in the trunk. :cheesy: 



Thanks everyone else for the comments


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

You are going to put the bumpers and shit on before paint?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2008, 07:27 AM~11736505
> *The Lincoln will be gone after today so hopefully some progress.
> *


Who is getting that?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 3 2008, 01:48 AM~11766252
> *You are going to put the bumpers and shit on before paint?
> *


Yes just put them on and leave them loose.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2008, 07:15 AM~11767120
> *Who is getting that?
> *



Maverick from Arkansas got it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 02:20 PM~11770810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 3 2008, 07:21 PM~11772246
> *:biggrin:
> *



Get you big ass down here and get to work. :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2008, 08:47 PM~11773314
> *Get you big ass down here and get to work.  :cheesy:
> *


He dont even do work here :uh: He is only QC


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2008, 07:20 PM~11779204
> *He dont even do work here  :uh:  He is only QC
> *


Im old and work 2 much.........or i would be down there..........


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I suck.  Actually I have been busy with the house. I do have a driveshaft to pick up though.


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11858201
> *I suck.    Actually I have been busy with the house.  I do have a driveshaft to pick up though.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11858201
> *I suck.    Actually I have been busy with the house.  I do have a driveshaft to pick up though.
> *


THE PROBLEMS BALLERS HAVE TO DEAL WITH  :biggrin: SHITS GONNA BE TIGHT BRO


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 11:13 PM~11864365
> *THE PROBLEMS BALLERS HAVE TO DEAL WITH   :biggrin: SHITS GONNA BE TIGHT BRO
> *



Shit it if I was ballin this car would have been done like 5 years ago. :biggrin: Thanks homie


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

lookin good tim!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 15 2008, 11:14 PM~11875550
> *lookin good tim!
> *



thanks homie. It is so close right now and it kills me for it to sit.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i know the feeling


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2008, 05:48 AM~11867584
> *Shit it if I was ballin this car would have been done like 5 years ago.  :biggrin:  Thanks homie
> *


 :uh: how many houses and garagmahalls you built now? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

Tooooooo the top for timmys poop coupe! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 16 2008, 08:53 PM~11886099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had time to work on it. I need someone to come do it for me.  And Jeff.......................quit trying to touch my dick. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11983471
> *I did the big garage at the old house and now this is a house/garage combo.  :biggrin:
> I wish I had time to work on it.  I need someone to come do it for me.    And Jeff.......................quit trying to touch my dick.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: that wasn't me!!! :roflmao:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

we want pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2008, 11:40 AM~11983471
> *I did the big garage at the old house and now this is a house/garage combo.  :biggrin:
> I wish I had time to work on it.  I need someone to come do it for me.    And Jeff.......................we want pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wow: :nosad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11987430
> * :wow:  :nosad:
> *


PERV


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 27 2008, 01:52 PM~11985111
> *:angry: that wasn't me!!! :roflmao:
> *


oh yes it was


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11987137
> *we want pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You may actually get some today.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11983471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

OK so I did do something today. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

OOH THATS GONNA LOOK SICK ,SO HOWS IT FEEL WORKING IN THAT LIL GARAGE? :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2008, 05:39 PM~12050038
> *OK so I did do something today.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie keep it up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:09 PM~12050883
> *OOH THATS GONNA LOOK SICK ,SO HOWS IT FEEL WORKING IN THAT LIL GARAGE? :biggrin:
> *



It sucks thats for sure. lol 

Thanks for the props! Gonna get the gas tank on tomorrow and do a coudle other odds and ends.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2008, 09:18 PM~12050964
> *It sucks thats for sure. lol
> 
> Thanks for the props!  Gonna get the gas tank on tomorrow and do a coudle other odds and ends.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: spoiled ass,welcome to my world :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:20 PM~12050991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: spoiled ass,welcome to my world :biggrin:
> *



The problem is I don't have half of my shit here. No welder or plasma cutter etc....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12051030
> *The problem is I don't have half of my shit here.  No welder or plasma cutter etc....
> *


damn thats gotta suck,how bad are the withdrawl symptoms?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 07:09 PM~12050883
> *OOH THATS GONNA LOOK SICK ,SO HOWS IT FEEL WORKING IN THAT LIL GARAGE? :biggrin:
> *


I wish mine was THAT BIG.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2008, 09:46 PM~12051236
> *I wish mine was THAT BIG.
> *


 :0


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good tim :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everybody and hopefully the voting lines won't be too long so I can get home and put in some work. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

who did you vote for......lol......car is lookin good bro i cant wait to see you get that one going......its been too long....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 4 2008, 09:44 AM~12055237
> *who did you vote for......lol......car is lookin good bro i cant wait to see you get that one going......its been too long....
> *



I haven't voted yet and believe it or not I am still on the fence.  It has been too long and it may end up being longer..........Just found out today that our insurance went up and got worse so my money is going in savings for the Dr. bills. :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2008, 07:46 PM~12051236
> *I wish mine was THAT BIG.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he is on the fence because he knows Obama is the way to go but the ******* in his blood makes it hard to vote for a black man .......clayton bigsby has come out to publicly support John Mcain ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 4 2008, 01:16 PM~12056744
> *he is on the fence because he knows Obama is the way to go but the ******* in his blood makes it hard to vote for a black man .......clayton bigsby has come out to publicly support John Mcain ...
> *


There is things I like and dislike about both.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah i am sure ,,i am just interested in seeing #1 whaqt happens to the court case filed against obamah to prove he is a born citizen........and not a natrualized citizen and what they can do if he is found to be a naturalized citizen..which cannot be president....I certinly didnt want 4 more years of what we have even tho the biggest crunch we are feeeling is from the forced loans for people who couldnt afford them,and NAFTA which i dont cre who is president needs to make an amendment to that a major priority.

I actually voted for Ron Paul in the prelems ...and would voted for him in the general elec if the repub would pop thier head outta thier ass.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 4 2008, 12:16 PM~12056744
> *he is on the fence because he knows Obama is the way to go but the ******* in his blood makes it hard to vote for a black man .......clayton bigsby has come out to publicly support John Mcain ...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: thats hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No More Kentucky profiling. My neck is hardly Red------because it has hair growing on it.  Plus I love my guns and hate gun laws.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looking good Tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12057466
> *looking good Tim
> *



thanks homie. It isn't a 64 but it will do. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: Looks good bro.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 4 2008, 10:23 AM~12056297
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You guys think about dicks too much. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12062277
> *You guys think about dicks too much. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12062277
> *You guys think about dicks too much. :biggrin:
> *



No just Ryan thinks about them.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 8 2008, 09:35 PM~12101827
> *No just Ryan thinks about them.
> *


It ain't just Ryan. :biggrin: Looks good Timmy stick to it and it will get done.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2008, 02:04 PM~12057718
> *thanks homie.  It isn't a 64 but it will do.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 tooooo the top for timmys gay g-body :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 10 2008, 07:30 AM~12110839
> *x2 tooooo the top for timmys gay g-body  :biggrin:
> *



When this car gets done I will be out in front of your house first...........true dat. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump.........er :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2008, 08:36 AM~12111026
> *When this car gets done I will be out in front of your house first...........true dat.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2008, 08:36 AM~12111026
> *When this car gets done I will be out in front of your house first...........true dat.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:
:yes:
:yes:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2008, 12:35 PM~12112469
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> :yes:
> *


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Bump for Tim Trump!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 18 2008, 05:44 AM~12463723
> *Bump for Tim Trump!
> *


:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The Monte is in its new home. I got pics, but I don't have interenet service at home yet.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post some pics of the new house too. I don't have a my space acount to look at them


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 23 2008, 01:55 PM~12507426
> *post some pics of the new house too. I don't have a my space acount to look at them
> *



I posted some in the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS CC Topic.  It was last week.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks great tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 23 2008, 02:11 PM~12507534
> *looks great tim
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

She made it to her new home. :biggrin: Now I just have to finish organizing the garage and I get do some work.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12634691
> *She made it to her new home.  :biggrin:  Now I just have to finish organizing the garage and I get do some work.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah tim! Nice garage btw  :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

house is sawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet......i tried to get him to rent me the house downstairs.......still waiting on the response.....lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nice Tim :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everybody and Misty said no Russ. Sorry.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

what size is the garage shit looks perfect size....


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:cheesy: nice


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

real nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

house is sick Tim, i'm happy for you bro...i hope to get married soon and start all the fun stuff :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:24 PM~12636193
> *what size is the garage shit looks perfect size....
> 
> 
> ...


It is right at 1100 sq ft. It is a 4 car garage with 3 bays for parking and one for storage.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

........lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 AM~12641240
> *It is right at 1100 sq ft.  It is a 4 car garage with 3 bays for parking and one for storage.
> *


thats gonna be a nice place to put in work for sure,congrats on the come up :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Garage is dope Tim, I wish I had one like that...... one day :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

read da whole thread nice build and house and congrate on da wedding (Early)


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More to come reallllll soon


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 8 2009, 09:45 AM~13215349
> *More to come reallllll soon
> *


 :0 i heard you been driving this car for a year already


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 21 2003, 01:18 AM~1315221
> *
> im gonna be a lil punk and cut corners so i can bring it out this summer
> 
> after taking this past summer off id rather saw through my own leg with a plastic spoon than go another season without cruizing*


you know matt sold his monte to someone for dirt cheap and it got brought back to him so he could finish for them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt,no progress?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Not right now. Well there are some pics I can't show right now.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 24 2009, 01:37 PM~13677643
> *Not right now.  Well there are some pics I can't show right now.
> *


ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 24 2009, 01:37 PM~13677643
> *Not right now.  Well there are some pics I can't show right now.
> *



well i guess im better than layitlow then huh........not much better but some......lol


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Vicious Dawg! What's next on the list?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I still own the car just not in this state right now. Hope it to be back before 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 10:02 AM~13918401
> *I still own the car just not in this state right now.  Hope it to be back before 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 08:02 AM~13918401
> *I still own the car just not in this state right now.  Hope it to be back before 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmm

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:

What up homie?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

so where are you at and why?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13924274
> *so where are you at and why?
> *



I am at home but the car is in another state getting some magic. lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 04:48 PM~13923721
> *:wave:
> 
> What up homie?
> *


same old shit, working 12hr days and trying to put in work on the whip,can wait to see your updates


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 10:02 AM~13918401
> *I still own the car just not in this state right now.  Hope it to be back before 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


thats askin a little much dont you think?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13931319
> *thats askin a little much dont you think?
> *


Not too bad we actual have it planned out now and I got a call so things are moving. lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13931319
> *thats askin a little much dont you think?
> *


I WANNA KNOW WHAT KINDA MAGIC IS HAPPENIN


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 19 2009, 10:14 AM~13931525
> *Not too bad we actual have it planned out now and I got a call so things are moving. lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 19 2009, 10:21 AM~13931580
> *I WANNA KNOW WHAT KINDA MAGIC IS HAPPENIN
> *


Trunk Magic. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No Trunk Magic but the car is back home so hope to see some progress soon. 

By progress meaning I need to get my ass out there and work on it. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

why's it back without the magic? :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14602648
> *why's it back without the magic? :dunno:
> *



My lawyers said I couldn't dicuss it on here. 

J/K


Actually I bought some stuff for it already today.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

pics of the car i forgot what it looks like....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14609632
> *pics of the car i forgot what it looks like....
> *



Soon enough there will be plenty of pics. Got Kyles rack cut out last night so once I get it back together mine will get some love.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i got off work around 830 last night...you working on done by that time?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14603695
> *My lawyers said I couldn't dicuss it on here.
> 
> J/K
> ...


well whatever im looking forward to some pics of fresh work


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:21 AM~14613965
> *well whatever im looking forward to some pics of fresh work
> *



Soon. Ordered a couple other things today.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 29 2009, 09:36 PM~14620968
> *Soon.  Ordered a couple other things today.
> *


show receipts or I call bs :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 08:04 AM~14624886
> *show receipts or I call bs :angry:
> *



When it comes in I will take pics.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

a lot of it came in yesterday so pics soon.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i call bs......lol


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 5 2009, 12:03 PM~14682244
> *a lot of it came in yesterday so pics soon.
> *


Soon as in ?? I was just wondering if its LIL time then soon could be next month :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This is true Steve but big thins Will happen. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 5 2009, 09:02 PM~14687000
> *This is true Steve but big thins Will happen.  :0
> *


 hno: ................:wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am excited to get going on it. :cheesy: Just gotta finish my brothers up by the end of this week and then I can start laying out my trunk.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 AM~14691309
> *I am excited to get going on it.  :cheesy:  Just gotta finish my brothers up by the end of this week and then I can start laying out my trunk.
> *


damn,i thought his car was good to go,what ya doing more lock up?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:06 AM~14691347
> *damn,i thought his car was good to go,what ya doing more lock up?
> *


Nope I changed it to 4 pumps 6 batts. It was a little to violent for him. If later down the road he wants to change it back I will just redo the rack. Plus not to mention it hit the bumper so hard it tried to fold the car in half. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 09:08 AM~14691358
> *Nope I changed it to 4 pumps 6 batts.  It was a little to violent for him.  If later down the road he wants to change it back I will just redo the rack.  Plus not to mention it hit the bumper so hard it tried to fold the car in half.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 06:08 AM~14691358
> *Nope I changed it to 4 pumps 6 batts.  It was a little to violent for him.  If later down the road he wants to change it back I will just redo the rack.  Plus not to mention it hit the bumper so hard it tried to fold the car in half.  :biggrin:
> *



MUST BE NICE! :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah it had about 20 more inches in it like that ....he busted russ' ass and that was all he needed to do "_ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14693320
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2009, 12:47 PM~14693856
> *yeah it had about 20 more inches in it like that ....he busted russ' ass and that was all he needed to do "_  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


But you busted russes ass first............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14696235
> *But you busted russes ass first............. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


No he popped Russ' cherry. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is the pictures I promised. Door and trunk seals, and battery connection ends and wire.

















Needs some magic?!?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

that is a hot ass tank!

edit ..btw are you going to mount it to the floor ,i see a mount already there :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14697794
> *Here is the pictures I promised.  Door and trunk seals, and battery connection ends and wire.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2009, 02:47 PM~14693856
> *yeah it had about 20 more inches in it like that ....he busted russ' ass and that was all he needed to do "_  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



my car bumpers all day long too when it locks up about two hits from the ground.....lol.....we all know it was a baby lock up and plus......Tim or Kyle never SERVED me..........That fucker Jason did.....lol.....cause tim and kyle cant hit the switch......lol....oh well it was fun while it lasted im sure....i love you guys....well except josh.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 7 2009, 12:57 AM~14699558
> *my car bumpers all day long too when it locks up about two hits from the ground.....lol.....we all know it was a baby lock up and plus......Tim or Kyle never SERVED me..........That fucker Jason did.....lol.....cause tim and kyle cant hit the switch......lol....oh well it was fun while it lasted im sure....i love you guys....well except josh.....lol
> *



We will see what 6 batts does. :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

this is your brothers car you were working on the last time i was there?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2009, 04:09 PM~14704432
> *
> this is your brothers car you were working on the last time i was there?
> *


Yes


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14697794
> *Here is the pictures I promised.  Door and trunk seals, and battery connection ends and wire.
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the seals homie? good price?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2009, 04:09 PM~14704432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ol black foot.....i had to look down to make sure that bumper didnt turn my foot black.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 7 2009, 05:23 PM~14705199
> *where did you get the seals homie? good price?
> *


Got them on Ebay for $169.00 shipped for all 5. Pretty good price.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 7 2009, 02:18 PM~14705158
> *Yes
> *


nice. that turned out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2009, 09:09 PM~14706844
> *nice. that turned out clean  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks, now it is time to get on mine for once. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 11 2009, 08:59 AM~14734753
> *thanks, now it is time to get on mine for once.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 7 2009, 04:17 PM~14705629
> *Got them on Ebay for $169.00 shipped for all 5.  Pretty good price.
> *


hell yea thats a good price, off to ebay


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 09:09 PM~14697794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont even think about putting a piston in that car...... I can hear you now, It's to fast, it hit bumper to hard. Just rock 2 cce street pumps & 4 batt and you will be fine scary ass  :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14738897
> *Dont even think about putting a piston in that car......  I can hear you now, It's to fast, it hit bumper to hard.  Just rock 2 cce street pumps & 4 batt and you will be fine scary ass    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :yes: " I was just amazed, that car is just too much for him.........me!" :biggrin:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14738897
> *Dont even think about putting a piston in that car......  I can hear you now, It's to fast, it hit bumper to hard.  Just rock 2 cce street pumps & 4 batt and you will be fine scary ass    :biggrin:
> *



***. :angry:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14738897
> *Dont even think about putting a piston in that car......  I can hear you now, It's to fast, it hit bumper to hard.  Just rock 2 cce street pumps & 4 batt and you will be fine scary ass    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 12 2009, 06:35 AM~14744176
> ****.  :angry:
> *


haha .....play nice guys


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here you go Anthony! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11645199
> *a couple motor pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

no progress pics?.............FUUUUUUCK! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know I suck but I am building a shed right now to give me more working room.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 09:09 PM~14697794
> *Here is the pictures I promised.  Door and trunk seals, and battery connection ends and wire.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS KINDA CUPS OR WHAT EVER U GOT GOING ON FOR THE REAR CYLINDERS... :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 16 2009, 01:34 PM~15377531
> *WHATS KINDA CUPS OR WHAT EVER U GOT GOING ON FOR THE REAR CYLINDERS... :uh:
> *


Just wanted it to sit low and have plenty of coil for a good ride.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 16 2009, 12:48 PM~15377662
> *Just wanted it to sit low and have plenty of coil for a good ride.
> *


Just make sure there is enough room for the cylinder to travel. I was going to do the same on my Bonneville but the cylinders would have crashed into the deck for sure. Mark was doing the same until I mentioned it to him and he found his would also hit.

Looking good though.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Do some damn work, leave the shed building to the Amish! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 16 2009, 12:48 PM~15377662
> *Just wanted it to sit low and have plenty of coil for a good ride.
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 10:18 PM~15382279
> *Just make sure there is enough room for the cylinder to travel. I was going to do the same on my Bonneville but the cylinders would have crashed into the deck for sure. Mark was doing the same until I mentioned it to him and he found his would also hit.
> 
> Looking good though.
> *



I only have 14" cylinders and it will be close. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

man from what i seen of the car at you crib the MONTE is gonna be off the HOOK:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 18 2009, 11:48 AM~15392074
> *man from what i seen of the car at you crib the MONTE is gonna be off the HOOK:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

any new pics?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 19 2009, 09:51 AM~15399349
> *any new pics?
> *



I got a couple of the trunk painted but that is it. I need to spread the frame rails in the back so I can get the gas tank on and get it running. Then I can get some paint on it. :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i used 2x2 box to hold my rails in place once i moved them into the correct place.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 AM~15399434
> *i used 2x2 box to hold my rails in place once i moved them into the correct place.
> *



I am going to do the same.


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

Lets get this build poppin!
From the fab work I seen this Monte Carlows gonna b a MONSTER......We waiting


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15399353
> *I got a couple of the trunk painted but that is it.  I need to spread the frame rails in the back so I can get the gas tank on and get it running.  Then I can get some paint on it.  :cheesy:
> *


spread this,shrink that......lowriders are to complicated  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2009, 07:55 AM~15467132
> *spread this,shrink that......lowriders are to complicated   :biggrin:
> *



It is all fun and it could all be just shimmed or bolted down, but it needs to be right.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 26 2009, 08:39 AM~15467277
> *It is all fun and it could all be just shimmed or bolted down, but it needs to be right.
> *


so I take it your not building it like bossmans :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 08:44 AM~15467315
> *so I take it your not building it like bossmans :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dont be hatin,my frame aint that bad :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2009, 09:12 AM~15467439
> *dont be hatin,my frame aint that bad :biggrin:
> *


Im only hatin cause my frame aint wrapped  :happysad:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

lets see some new pics homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 26 2009, 09:59 AM~15467652
> *lets see some new pics homie!! :biggrin:
> *



Nothing new but soon to be.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 07:44 AM~15467315
> *so I take it your not building it like bossmans :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ITS A MONTE NOT SHIT CUTTY :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 05:20 PM~15471220
> *ITS A MONTE NOT SHIT CUTTY  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15474001
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:wave: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 09:36 PM~15474218
> *
> *


i was gonna kill you for that but,ive learned to forgive the haters! :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt what up tim.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What up homies? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT... I haven't seen this car in a while! What's new?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Nov 14 2009, 01:44 AM~15661153
> *TTT... I haven't seen this car in a while!  What's new?
> *


Not a whole hell of a lot. :biggrin: But it is getting worked on Thursday and Friday next week while I am off.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 14 2009, 05:19 AM~15662425
> *Not a whole hell of a lot.  :biggrin:  But it is getting worked on Thursday and Friday next week while I am off.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

YOU GETTING THAT MONTE DONE TIM :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 14 2009, 07:19 AM~15662425
> *Not a whole hell of a lot.  :biggrin:  But it is getting worked on Thursday and Friday next week while I am off.
> *


You'll have your part by then. Its ready to shoot, just been tied up with my daughters Bday and taylor tot


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Nov 14 2009, 02:56 PM~15664154
> *YOU GETTING THAT MONTE DONE TIM :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Actually hope to very soon. And Doe I may have some other stuff to shoot before I get the car to you. I can prep it all if you want. It is plastic stuff.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 15 2009, 08:03 AM~15669710
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Actually hope to very soon.  And Doe I may have some other stuff to shoot before I get the car to you.  I can prep it all if you want.  It is plastic stuff.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 15 2009, 09:03 AM~15669710
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Actually hope to very soon.  And Doe I may have some other stuff to shoot before I get the car to you.  I can prep it all if you want.  It is plastic stuff.
> *


Yea, if you get it ready I can have it done in a few days. Just let me know.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15671475
> *Yea, if you get it ready I can have it done in a few days. Just let me know.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Working on it today. :biggrin: Gotta get it ready for paint. :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

pics or im callin bullchit........


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

I will have ur blocks shortly....... just talked to him.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

uh oh.....


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 15 2009, 10:03 AM~15669710
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Actually hope to very soon.  And Doe I may have some other stuff to shoot before I get the car to you.  I can prep it all if you want.  It is plastic stuff.
> *


its good to hear its comin back together :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 19 2009, 02:02 PM~15715741
> *pics or im callin bullchit........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I will take pics in the morning. Gas tank is on, brake booster and master cylinder are on, all body bolts and bushings are in. I got all my plastic stuff ready for paint including modifying the front wheel wells a little.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 19 2009, 08:57 PM~15718665
> *I will take pics in the morning.  Gas tank is on, brake booster and master cylinder are on, all body bolts and bushings are in.  I got all my plastic stuff ready for paint including modifying the front wheel wells a little.
> *


 did you have to double up any bushings? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yadda yadda yadda :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 19 2009, 10:33 PM~15719804
> *did you have to double up any bushings? :biggrin:
> *


Nope :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15718665
> *I will take pics in the morning.  Gas tank is on, brake booster and master cylinder are on, all body bolts and bushings are in.  I got all my plastic stuff ready for paint including modifying the front wheel wells a little.
> *


 :dunno: 

We are waiting.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

oops, I worked on another car today.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

So what your saying is your a tease. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 21 2009, 01:09 AM~15733287
> *So what your saying is your a tease. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 how can he be a whore and a tease :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 21 2009, 12:27 AM~15733558
> *:0  how can he be a whore and a tease :biggrin:
> *


I know a lot of women like that. Just depends on how much cash is involved.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 21 2009, 09:32 AM~15736317
> *I know a lot of women like that. Just depends on how much cash is involved.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I suck with the pics and I have been busy as hell. I got some more cool stuff from the UPS man yesterday.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2009, 08:13 AM~15986169
> *I suck with the pics and I have been busy as hell.  I got some more cool stuff from the  UPS man yesterday.
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, 61 Impala on 3

I THINK HE IS HERE TO DELETE YOUR PICTURLESS "BUILD TOPIC" hno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 15 2009, 07:13 AM~15986169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 15 2009, 08:18 AM~15986180
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, 61 Impala on 3
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Damn sounds like someone else I know. :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Hurry up and finish this shit asshole!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

BTW....Happy Birthday. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Dec 15 2009, 01:21 PM~15987678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15987416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn sounds like someone else I know.  :uh:
> *


i know  ..........happy birthday slacker :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15988296
> *i know  ..........happy birthday slacker :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie. honestly I have had a lot going on. Hope to get the the other car I am gonna do here and get it done and then on to mine after the first of the year.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

More stuff going on but no pics................TOP SECRET.. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2010, 01:24 PM~16191635
> *More stuff going on but no pics................TOP SECRET.. :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2010, 04:24 PM~16191635
> *More stuff going on but no pics................TOP SECRET.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I CALL BULLSHIT.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shouldnt you be at church jeff......lol


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 08:03 PM~16194409
> *shouldnt you be at church jeff......lol
> *


i'm takin notes on the side  :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16194255
> *I CALL BULLSHIT.
> *




I Call.................You will have to wait and see fucker. :cheesy: I spent a couple hundred on Monday soooooooooooo :uh:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2010, 08:29 AM~16201182
> *I Call.................You will have to wait and see fucker.  :cheesy:  I spent a couple hundred on Monday soooooooooooo  :uh:*


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2010, 09:29 AM~16201182
> *I Call.................You will have to wait and see fucker.  :cheesy:  I spent a couple hundred on Monday soooooooooooo  :uh:
> *



dang with all the name calling and stuff.......its a new year tim.....get over that little guy complex. everyone loves you.......lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 6 2010, 03:32 PM~16203361
> *dang with all the name calling and stuff.......its a new year tim.....get over that little guy complex. everyone loves you.......lol
> *



And you need to get over trying to be a little guy. Just come to the realization that you are fat and quit TRYING to loose wieght.  I got some more stuff yesterday. :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

if everyone i know that is doing it can do it. i can. i just need to be better disciplined. i have lost 27 so i know i can lose more focker....lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 7 2010, 10:47 AM~16212640
> *if everyone i know that is doing it can do it. i can. i just need to be better disciplined. i have lost 27 so i know i can lose more focker....lol
> *


its ALL about burning more calories then you take in


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2010, 09:29 AM~16201182
> *I Call.................You will have to wait and see fucker.  :cheesy:  I spent a couple hundred on Monday soooooooooooo  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

hey Tim the title to your thread says PICS FOR ALL where dey at??? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Maybe I should chang it to The 10 year G-body build. lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 8 2010, 01:03 PM~16224884
> *Maybe I should chang it to The 10 year G-body build. lol
> *


its good but i already renamed my build that :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16225117
> *its good but i already renamed my build that :biggrin:
> *



Well it has almost been 7 years since I took it apart. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

We took this car apart on Nolan's baby Shower day! Nov 2003.......... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 11 2010, 02:52 AM~16251809
> *We took this car apart on Nolan's baby Shower day!  Nov 2003.......... :biggrin:
> *



That is crazy. lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 8 2010, 12:03 PM~16224884
> *Maybe I should chang it to The 10 year G-body build. lol
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 11 2010, 09:58 AM~16252842
> *WHATS GOOD BRO
> *


Cold as Alaska. lol :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 11 2010, 11:49 AM~16253813
> *Cold as Alaska. lol  :biggrin:
> *


THANK GOD FOR HEATED TILE :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw this car the other day in my garage under a bunch of boxes. :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16610567
> *I saw this car the other day in my garage under a bunch of boxes.  :cheesy:
> *


i seen it too :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

So I built battery racks yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16960690
> *So I built battery racks yesterday. :biggrin:
> *



pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 22 2010, 11:44 AM~16960690
> *So I built battery racks yesterday. :biggrin:
> *



for what?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2010, 04:09 PM~16974674
> *for what?
> *


My hooptie. Not sure why am even working on it. Never gonna get my little parts back from paint so you can imagine what kind of time frame it would be to paint a whole car.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

OHHHHHHH!I'm painting tonight...bring her by! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 24 2010, 03:31 PM~16986832
> *OHHHHHHH!I'm painting tonight...bring her by! :biggrin:
> *


Don't commit to something you arent for real about because I will be there by 5:30. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Got the rest of my hydraulic parts last night and will be buying batts this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 25 2010, 08:44 AM~16996157
> *Got the rest of my hydraulic parts last night and will be buying batts this weekend. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 25 2010, 11:44 AM~16996157
> *Got the rest of my hydraulic parts last night and will be buying batts this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 25 2010, 11:44 AM~16996157
> *Got the rest of my hydraulic parts last night and will be buying batts this weekend. :biggrin:
> *



say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat......


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Do Work Son!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 25 2010, 02:11 PM~16997619
> *say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat......
> *


yeeeeeessssssssssssssssss, but like I sadi the paint will be another thing.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 25 2010, 06:17 PM~17001748
> *yeeeeeessssssssssssssssss, but like I sadi the paint will be another thing.
> *



I got a 18 inch roller I can have it painted in 10 min tops :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2010, 09:23 PM~17001795
> *I got a 18 inch roller I can have it painted in 10 min tops :biggrin:
> *



May have to be my route. :angry:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Still here.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 05:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Car will be leaving my house for some progress in about 24 hours. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay progress!! :biggrin: cant wait to see it tim


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap,lookin good bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 06:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOOD HOMIE!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 06:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ME LIKELY 

LOOKS GOOD WHEN ITS NOT HIDING IN ITS CARDBOARD FORT :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 5 2010, 06:53 PM~17704138
> *ME LIKELY
> 
> LOOKS GOOD WHEN ITS NOT HIDING IN ITS CARDBOARD FORT :biggrin:
> *


that is funny !


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 5 2010, 12:49 PM~17702990
> *Car will be leaving my house for some progress in about 24 hours.  :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone and Sppon that is funny because there is a cardboard box the size of my Honda sitting right behind it. But all of the boxes that were on top I took down finally. lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Car is gone for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im glad things are monvin along! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17710912
> *im glad things are monvin along!  :cheesy:
> *


MEEEEEE TOOOOOOO :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

no problem 

Thanks everyone and Sppon (SPOON) :twak:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Getting ready for the treatment. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2010, 05:27 PM~17761470
> *Getting ready for the treatment.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

uh oh,.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 12 2010, 12:01 AM~17764484
> *uh oh,.......
> *



Your gosh damn right. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2010, 03:27 PM~17761470
> *Getting ready for the treatment.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the rest of the batteries? LoL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2010, 10:30 PM~17770377
> *Where's the rest of the batteries?  LoL
> *



No way not the way I saw my brothers car get destroyed over a couple of hops. lol No hopping for me just going to pop it up every now and then. This is also the reason I bought the 1000 cca batts instead of the 1125's.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I wana see her swing


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 11:43 AM~17773352
> *No way not the way I saw my brothers car get destroyed over a couple of hops. lol  No hopping for me just going to pop it up every now and then.  This is also the reason I bought the 1000 cca batts instead of the 1125's.
> *


Very smart.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

THERE'S A NEW THIEF AROUND WATCH OUT


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 10:43 AM~17773352
> *No way not the way I saw my brothers car get destroyed over a couple of hops. lol  No hopping for me just going to pop it up every now and then.  This is also the reason I bought the 1000 cca batts instead of the 1125's.
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 09:43 AM~17773352
> *No way not the way I saw my brothers car get destroyed over a couple of hops. lol  No hopping for me just going to pop it up every now and then.  This is also the reason I bought the 1000 cca batts instead of the 1125's.
> *


Pussy.


















:cheesy: 


















:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Sweet Man, looks like its finally coming together! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

alright we need some pics.....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2010, 12:53 PM~17792591
> *alright we need some pics.....
> *



*NOMSAYIN'*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jun 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17787651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pics till the setup is finished and it won't be actually finished till after paint. :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looking good brother......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Loving the progress so far. :biggrin: no pics


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

cough cough......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Little something.











:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh and another LITTLE something. lol My baby Kicker. biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17867842
> *Little something.
> 
> 
> ...



quit teasing us damn it


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE OR WHO I CAN GET A 605 GEAR BOX ADAPTER PLATE FOR

A 62 IMPALA LET ME KNOW

I WOULD APPRECIATE


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17868521
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE OR WHO I CAN GET A 605 GEAR BOX ADAPTER PLATE FOR
> 
> A 62 IMPALA LET ME KNOW
> ...


E-Bay.... :dunno:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2010, 02:50 PM~17867842
> *Little something.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks to Mr Caranto all the fittings are ordered. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 10:43 AM~17773352
> *No way not the way I saw my brothers car get destroyed over a couple of hops. lol  No hopping for me just going to pop it up every now and then.  This is also the reason I bought the 1000 cca batts instead of the 1125's.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice looking intake you got there  :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2010, 11:50 AM~17874948
> *Thanks to Mr Caranto all the fittings are ordered.  :biggrin:
> *



SO MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Went by Jason's today and all I gotta say is WOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 27 2010, 08:50 PM~17901092
> *Went by Jason's today and all I gotta say is WOW!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jun 28 2010, 01:07 AM~17903248
> *:yes:
> *



Quit finding excuses to go see my trunk fucker. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I seen some pictures..... NICE WORK


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 2 2010, 03:08 AM~17942983
> *Quit finding excuses to go see my trunk fucker.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see. :biggrin: It will be real nice when Jason's done.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 2 2010, 04:08 AM~17942983
> *Quit finding excuses to go see my trunk fucker.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18004121
> *Here is a pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




oooooooooooooooooooooo pretty :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18004121
> *Here is a pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :nono: GET REAL PICS NOW


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18004121
> *Here is a pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i gots one or two of those .....you using the pisst -in pump or what?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 9 2010, 06:43 PM~18004995
> *i gots one or two of those .....you using the pisst -in pump or what?
> *



No just lay and play. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 11 2010, 09:19 AM~18015793
> *No just lay and play.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Clean ride!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 11 2010, 06:19 AM~18015793
> *No just lay and play.  :biggrin:
> *


Didn't know you had a topic :cheesy: ...I always forget to come into project rides  

I'll have your windows up in a couple a weeks w me


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 12 2010, 12:19 AM~18020928
> *Didn't know you had a topic :cheesy: ...I always forget to come into project rides
> 
> I'll have your windows up in a couple a weeks w me
> *



Cant wait thanks again homie.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Where are the pics of the setup????????????????????????????????


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shhhhhhhhhhush up ryan


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 15 2010, 09:39 PM~18058673
> *shhhhhhhhhhush up ryan
> *


This topic has been on layitlow for over 10 years..... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 15 2010, 08:14 PM~18056699
> *Where are the pics of the setup????????????????????????????????
> *



:dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey


:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2010, 03:32 PM~17666650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sneak peek!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MONTES LOOKIN GOOD TIM


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 27 2010, 04:53 PM~18155008
> *Sneak peek!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i can post some sneek peek pics.....lol


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

sup 187


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 27 2010, 03:53 PM~18155008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen the other sneak peeks!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

your secret is not a secret.....lol.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18159412
> *i can post some sneek peek pics.....lol
> *



How about no. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice ride man..I have an 84cl that looks exactly like yours..I noticed you live in bullit county..Ive gone there the last couple years for the machine gun shoot..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Any updates??


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm working on it........ :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

It will be back home in a couple days.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 27 2010, 04:53 PM~18155008
> *Sneak peek!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOO A T FITTING :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 17 2010, 01:13 AM~18064822
> *This topic has been on layitlow for over 10 years..... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


This car still ain't done? :biggrin: J/k looking good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks awsome tim cant wait for 2011 to see all the nice rides that are busting out....hopefully my cutlass will be among the few out next spring...looking foward and keep up the clean work you deliver


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2010, 12:40 PM~18723582
> *This car still ain't done? :biggrin: J/k looking good man. :thumbsup:
> *



No it isnt. LOL I have had a lot going on over the past 2 years but it is definetly a lot closer now. Just add paint. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ok ok here is some pics before everything comes back out for paint, chrome and rear fake out panel. Thank you to Caranto for all the hard work very pleased..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks good Tim and Caranto. I like it. :thumbsup: 

You gonna hide the solenoids? Looks like you got room for a subwoofer if you wanted.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2010, 08:47 PM~18769213
> *Looks good Tim and Caranto. I like it.  :thumbsup:
> 
> You gonna hide the solenoids? Looks like you got room for a subwoofer if you wanted.
> *



Thanks, the space in between the solenoids will have a kicker solobaric and there will be a panel all the way across covering everything.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 8 2010, 05:05 PM~18768958
> *ok ok here is some pics before everything comes back out for paint, chrome and rear fake out panel.  Thank you to Caranto for all the hard work very pleased..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i see a adex :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

love the setup Tim and car is lookin great cant wait to see it out... but wats up with all the noids? 6 batts to everything?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18777343
> *love the setup Tim and car is lookin great cant wait to see it out... but wats up with all the noids? 6 batts to everything?
> *



he needs them to start the blinkers.....the power antenna.......the car.....the power seats.......lol.....jk


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18777343
> *love the setup Tim and car is lookin great cant wait to see it out... but wats up with all the noids? 6 batts to everything?
> *


It is a ancient lowrider secret and since Caranto and I are old that is the way it works. lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

double


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2010, 07:07 AM~18781659
> *It is a ancient lowrider secret and since Caranto and I are old that is the way it works. lol
> *


Ancient sercet sounds like dad should know :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2010, 09:04 AM~18781774
> *Ancient sercet sounds like dad should know :cheesy:
> *



No this wasnt around with adam and eve. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2010, 03:27 PM~18784257
> *No this wasnt around with adam and eve.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 IM TELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2010, 03:27 PM~18784257
> *No this wasnt around with adam and eve.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sweetness timmy :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Gripping grain with the Nardi!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18803163
> *Gripping grain with the Nardi!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't let russ touch it.... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18803163
> *Gripping grain with the Nardi!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You are getting close Timmy. Looking good too. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2010, 09:04 PM~18803163
> *Gripping grain with the Nardi!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's not all your grippin ! Congrats on the new one


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 14 2010, 02:54 AM~18807181
> *That's not all your grippin ! Congrats on the new one
> *



damn.......LMAO!!!!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18784257
> *No this wasnt around with adam and eve.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: I'm NOT that old second testament maybe


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2010, 04:27 PM~18784257
> *No this wasnt around with adam and eve.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 14 2010, 06:35 PM~18813453
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Spoon :nono:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Can you let me know what the part number is for the adapter needed for the nardi.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 15 2010, 08:44 AM~18817995
> *Spoon  :nono:
> *


Haha spoon got called out :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ordered a couple more things and it should be ready fir the next stage. :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 15 2010, 09:44 AM~18817995
> *Spoon  :nono:
> *


damn i didnt even say it .............TIM!!!! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 20 2010, 09:03 PM~18865009
> *damn i didnt even say it .............TIM!!!! :0
> *


u dont Mess with O.G there oldddddd Skool :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2010, 08:53 AM~18859210
> *Ordered a couple more things and it should be ready fir the next stage. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what ya get!!! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

JEGS is by far the best place to order from off Ebay. I ordered some stuff yesterday around 6 pm and it is already here. :biggrin: Moving right along.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 8 2010, 07:05 PM~18768958
> *ok ok here is some pics before everything comes back out for paint, chrome and rear fake out panel.  Thank you to Caranto for all the hard work very pleased..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
looking good cant wait to see it finished


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Got all my 3/8" stainless and fittings for my transmission lines today. :biggrin:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

looks great Tim.... im getting excited about next year.....im ready to see the rides that are in the works hopefully mine will be one of them


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

So if anyone needs a manual steering box let me know because mine is getting power steering again.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:wave: Sup butthole :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 8 2010, 09:47 PM~19019719
> *:wave: Sup butthole :biggrin:
> *



What up fucker? Hope all is well.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you done yet................................... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 16 2010, 09:38 AM~19080706
> *Are you done yet................................... :biggrin:
> *



Getting there. Closer than you. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

So Today Jason came over and we took everything out of the trunk for paint and I started mocking up the amps and such. Jason also hooked a brother up with some sweet transmission lines. :biggrin:








Some polishing work for Billy 








Going to chrome








Sub and amps mock up.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good Tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 20 2010, 06:46 PM~19119116
> *Looking good Tim
> *



Thank you sir.  HAVE to be riding next year...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 04:51 PM~19119148
> *Thank you sir.    HAVE to be riding next year...
> *


Looking good Timmy.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Is that grey amp an old V12?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 20 2010, 10:38 PM~19120480
> *Is that grey amp an old V12?
> *



Yes it is. It is a MRV-F250 and I also have a MRV-T500 both straight out of 1997. Bought them brand new and have never had a problem with either. But I bought a Apline 600W mono amp because I am running a solobaric and the V12 2 channel wont do it.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 10:39 PM~19120928
> *Yes it is.  It is a MRV-F250 and I also have a MRV-T500 both straight out of 1997.  Bought them brand new and have never had a problem with either.  But I bought a Apline 600W mono amp because I am running a solobaric and the V12 2 channel wont do it.
> *


Damn I use to have 2 of those!! I loved those amps. One got stolen and I ended up selling the other about 9 years ago. Wish I would of kept it.

Check this out...still got a pic of the one I had.. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Billy picked up all the stainless lines and some trim from me tonight to be polished. :biggrin: I must say there is a end in sight.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see it in person Tim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 04:41 PM~19119099
> *So Today Jason came over and we took everything out of the trunk for paint and I started mocking up the amps and such.  Jason also hooked a brother up with some sweet transmission lines.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN picture ninja! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 22 2010, 05:16 PM~19134003
> *DAMN picture ninja! :biggrin:
> *



Gotcha. lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body+Nov 22 2010, 04:06 PM~19133423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 03:41 PM~19119099
> *So Today Jason came over and we took everything out of the trunk for paint and I started mocking up the amps and such.  Jason also hooked a brother up with some sweet transmission lines.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Timmy them so old hooked up circuit city amps. I remember those, them were the days..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:15 PM~19137280
> *Damm Timmy them so old hooked up circuit city amps. I remember those, them were the days..
> *



Yes sir those were. I always said I would never get rid of those amps and I did but bought both of them back like 3 years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2010, 05:04 PM~19145633
> *Yes sir those were.  I always said I would never get rid of those amps and I did but bought both of them back like 3 years ago.  :biggrin:
> *


I got some really nice scrub city pumps u can put next to them alpine amps... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:49 PM~19146432
> *I got some really nice scrub city pumps u can put next to them alpine amps...  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



I think they came up missing. lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Dropped my stuff off going to chrome!! :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good. Im going to have to research the reason behind all of the solenoids :biggrin: It's got me curious why there is so many for 6 batt.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

I read on face book yesterday that you were over at Culver Customs and yet I see no new pics?? :nono: we need PICS :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Dec 5 2010, 10:34 AM~19243336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was dropping stuff off there so need for pics just YET. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Parts back from the chromer and I am taking more parts to the painter.  Not moving fast but still moving. lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 06:41 PM~19119099
> *So Today Jason came over and we took everything out of the trunk for paint and I started mocking up the amps and such.  Jason also hooked a brother up with some sweet transmission lines.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you done yet :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know I suck.  But good news is it is waiting on a high priority person to do some work on it so it will be worth the wait.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 21 2011, 07:25 PM~19927014
> *I know I suck.    But good news is it is waiting on a high priority person to do some work on it so it will be worth the wait.
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 lookin good tim! :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 21 2011, 10:25 PM~19927014
> *I know I suck.    But good news is it is waiting on a high priority person to do some work on it so it will be worth the wait.
> *



i told you as soon as i get time focker......lol


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2010, 06:31 PM~19377623
> *Parts back from the chromer and I am taking more parts to the painter.    Not moving fast but still moving. lol
> *


get that shit together so we can RIDE! :cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 PM~19934423
> *get that shit together so we can RIDE! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am still alive and got some stuff back from paint yesterday.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lookn good


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good Tim! Can't wait to see it! Plus from the looks of things it'll be pretty "snappy" up fron ttoo huh?:naughty:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Car is coming back to life.  Motor is running and I got the driveshaft in today. Going to paint some time next week. 2012 Rider?!?!?!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Somebody has to show Russ up...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WSL63 said:


> Somebody has to show Russ up...


Thats not hard to do...:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Looking good. Im going to have to research the reason behind all of the solenoids :biggrin: It's got me curious why there is so many for 6 batt.


Thats what I've been looking into using this cars pics as a reference. I think it has something to do w/ amperage. chances are I haven't a clue.

TTT for Louisville's best.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

KingsWood said:


> Looking good. Im going to have to research the reason behind all of the solenoids :biggrin: It's got me curious why there is so many for 6 batt.


He has 10 more batteries in the glove box.lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

matdogg said:


> He has 10 more batteries in the glove box.lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Car is leaving for some color today!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! (lil john voice)


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

More pics Timmy!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Royalty said:


> More pics Timmy!


There will be more to come very soon. The car is officially not in my garage anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

matdogg said:


> He has 10 more batteries in the glove box.lol


splain.......he told me he had solenoids in the back for the headlights, tail lights, the dome lights, and the blinker fluid filler thingy lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> splain.......he told me he had solenoids in the back for the headlights, tail lights, the dome lights, and the blinker fluid filler thingy lol


Why you gotta tell everybody?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

damn Tim didnt know you was still workin on her...looking forward to seeing some updates...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

LowRollinJosh said:


> damn Tim didnt know you was still workin on her...looking forward to seeing some updates...



Hopefully everything is finally falling into place.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

LOL....Is this thing painted yet??


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

whats up tim im glad to see ur still chippin away at this car '' no pun intended''


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looking good


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> LOL....Is this thing painted yet??





Havent heard lol


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

timdog57 said:


> JEGS is by far the best place to order from off Ebay. I ordered some stuff yesterday around 6 pm and it is already here. :biggrin: Moving right along.


i love jegs really when i stay a a half mile away from one store and drive by the other store on the way to work everyday lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

A little progress. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Big Doe's Out Of Retirement..... Looks Good


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Tim are those 24's of 26's you riding on nic...lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

timdog57 said:


> A little progress. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 502958
> 
> View attachment 502959


Damn looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

timdog57 said:


> A little progress. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 502958
> 
> View attachment 502959


Hell yeah Timmy. Looking very nice.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Aaaaawww yeahhh!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks fellas. Got her home. Time to do some work on the front end and a couple other things.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

been a minute since I swang through.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

timdog57 said:


> Here is some pics from today. Got the firewall ready for a little mud. I also reinforced the back of the steel that I welded on the firewall to make sure it wouldn't flex while hopping. I also made a piece to take place of the factory drip pan that is sloped to one corner so the water will drain if it rains or if I wash it. Enjoy!!! Oh yeah a pic of the frame. :biggrin:


Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Been a while. Maybe someday this car will get finished.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Longest build topic on here? Finish her up timdog


----------



## smoke 81 (May 19, 2013)

Nice build man name is albert i been looking at your build i have a 83 monte that i been building for almost 3 years same as yours but looks good tho good luck hope to see your ride in person one day.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll just drop this here for old time sake lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LoL


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

The Finishline...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

*finally*

I figured I owe pictures to all of the old school layitlow guys at least.


----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

timdog57 said:


> I figured I owe pictures to all of the old school layitlow guys at least.


Clean monte


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

timdog57 said:


> I figured I owe pictures to all of the old school layitlow guys at least.


I LIKES IT!


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing ride.


----------

